# BRM 2L Stroker - Track Car Conversion



## Matt B

So the guys from the North South Rolling road will know that I had to pull out with about a week to go thanks to a pretty poorly car. At first it seemed like a coil had gone (or maybe two) but when I changed all the coils and plugs and found it was just the same I realised that it was not gonna be one of those fixes. Let me tell you, at this point I thought it was terminal [smiley=bigcry.gif], anyway I got the car on a trailer to Lee's and the work began.

Good news - Compression test spot on, all cylinders 170psi apart from one which was 168 (close enough  )
Oil Pressure was fine so that was a relief. After lots and lots of bizarre vagcom readings we decided to rip out the coil pack harness 








Not such an easy job and to be fair we havent really wrapped the loom back up properly yet but we tested it and all the misfires are gone. When we took it out we found a rather large short buried deep in the loom to the ECU on the common wire to all the coils (pin 121). Thats probably the most difficult £27 part you would ever fit. lol.
Unfortunately during the testing it became clear that my turbo was not very well. Just revving without the TIP on you could see a wall of oil inside the compressor housing that resembled a tidal wave, and there was some kind of bearing noise so the turbo needed to come off for some TLC.
EASIER SAID THAN DONE. 
I have to say I love my car, and the kit thats on it is very well made. I have done 15,0000 miles since I got it and have been very impressed but bugger me, the turbo did not want to come off. Last night Lee and myslef spent a couple of hours trying everything to access the required nuts and bolts there was only one thing left to do. Which required a deep breath and an early start this morning.

Making some room










Spot whats missing










There she is 









Massive thanks to L33JSA, Lee is the ones with the skills, I merely throw the odd spanner where requested, but if there is one positive side to this whole mess, its that I am actually learning a hell of a lot about my car. 
Turbo going off for diagnosis tomorrow so its a question of wait and see ....... :?:


----------



## jamman

Big respect for Lee helping you out like that Matt, a great mate.

Still think it's a crazy thing to do just to get out of the RR though bud.


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Still think it's a crazy thing to do just to get out of the RR though bud.


Someone told me you had gone big turbo and I proper sh*t myself


----------



## jamman

Only a little bit bigger buddy but I'm over the moon with it.

Good idea taking the engine out though I know I saved a lot of labour charge at The TT Shop because the engine was out so now is the time to do all the little jobs you've wanted to do.

Let us know how you get on mate and good luck with it. :wink:


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Only a little bit bigger buddy but I'm over the moon with it.
> 
> Good idea taking the engine out though I know I saved a lot of labour charge at The TT Shop because the engine was out so now is the time to do all the little jobs you've wanted to do.
> 
> Let us know how you get on mate and good luck with it. :wink:


Thanks mate


----------



## L33JSA

No worries mate.

Told you it was nothing to worry about though.....its all good experience for you too....dont forget the 2 most important tools you need....hammer and chisel haha!

It'll be back in and running to its full potential in no time too


----------



## Matt B

Just an update here with pics to follow as soon as I have uploaded some.

The engine was removed last week and the turbo sent off to Owen Developments. Their decision was that it was beyond repair, the turbine heat shield was destroyed and the turbine housing was deformed and cracked. All as a result of excessive heat. They said the damage was consistent with being run at high pressures, but confirmed my set up 1.8 bar peak tailing off to 1.6 ish at the redline should be ok.

I bought a brand new GT2871R but opted for the uprated turbine heat shield and the uprated bearing housing which was fitted at Owen Developments before they shipped it to me.

This weekend has been about refitting the turbo to the engine and then getting it back into the car. I have been working side by side with Lee (L33JSA- the mechanical minded one), and apart from being quite depressing seeing your car spread all over the workshop floor, I can honestly say I am learning a lot more about how its put together.

Just gonna put my littlest to bed and I will get some pics up.


----------



## TTsline02

Good to get an update Matt, my weekend didn't go according to plan again either, booked in again at Badger5's a week on Sat hopefully to finally fit the SEM + R32 TB - third time lucky!


----------



## V6RUL

How long does it take to read a bedtime story.. :roll:

Chin up Matt, only a matter of time.
Steve


----------



## Hark

Glad it's on the mend Matt. I'd read elsewhere that you'd had issues. Got to say though that so far it seems a pretty reliable kit.

Hope it's all back together soonish. Lee is a bit of a legend isn't he.


----------



## jamman

Great news Matt, good to see it coming together well.

Out of interest how long did the old turbo last and why is it showing high boost damage when your car wasnt running high boost ?

Cant have been that many miles.


----------



## caney

jamman said:


> Great news Matt, good to see it coming together well.
> 
> Out of interest how long did the old turbo last and why is it showing high boost damage when your car wasnt running high boost ?
> 
> Cant have been that many miles.


Maybe the previous owner had done lots of trackdays or drove it like he or she stole it perhaps? Knew a guy with a jabba ihi kit on his golf who killed a turbo every 10,000 miles as he drove to the absolute limit!


----------



## Matt B

James

Thats a damn good question mate, but you have to remember I bought the car second hand, and BD built it for someone else, then bought it off him when he wanted rid, then I got it, so I cant say exactly what has happened to it. I have done 15,000 on the car since I got it.

WHat i know now is that its got a brand new turbo  and I have had an offer from another member to accompany him to Revo HQ for a map update (which I am going to take up), having said that I have been looking at my EGT's for a couple of months and they arent that bad, very rarely above 800.
There was a very strange incident that happened in the very cold weather last year when I left the car defrosting on the drive (bonnet up), it was about -15 or something. I left the car running for 10 mins at tickover and when I came back to it the turbine housing was glowing red !!! I think that this was caused by some moisture in the exhaust freezing and blocking the cat - the ice then caused back pressure and the heat!! Just a theory but its the most likely root cause that I can explain.

Will sort pics tomorrow as I am gonna watch strike back and have a glass of wine


----------



## Matt B

Hark said:


> Glad it's on the mend Matt. I'd read elsewhere that you'd had issues. Got to say though that so far it seems a pretty reliable kit.
> 
> Hope it's all back together soonish. Lee is a bit of a legend isn't he.


Yeah, not many mates would give up a couple of consecutive weekends and work really hard on a car that isnt theirs. I would have been truly buggered without him.


----------



## Matt B

caney said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news Matt, good to see it coming together well.
> 
> Out of interest how long did the old turbo last and why is it showing high boost damage when your car wasnt running high boost ?
> 
> Cant have been that many miles.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the previous owner had done lots of trackdays or drove it like he or she stole it perhaps? Knew a guy with a jabba ihi kit on his golf who killed a turbo every 10,000 miles as he drove to the absolute limit!
Click to expand...

Yep, thats always a possibility


----------



## L33JSA

Another productive weekend dude.

Its all the small things that take time isnt it.....but these have got to be expected if you're to do a proper job.

Few pics from today...


















































....and the all important first turn of the key after it going back in place and being connected up - wanted to make sure it started up before we moved on and connected and re-fitted everything else. Started first time....



With any luck - she should see the road again next weekend.....think I'm looking forward to it just as much as you are!!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

excellent LEE

some really good work there !!!


----------



## Matt B

Well guys, yesterday we finished putting the last of the bits on the car. I arrived at Lee's workshop on Saturday morning after leaving him at about 6 with the wiring loom all taped up - result!. But I got there Saturday and everything was nearly complete, he had stayed Friday night and refitted driveshafts, track rod ends, intercooler, crashbar headlights and front bumper. All that was left to do was to test the meth system and refit the battery tray and wait for the air con man to rock up to gas her back up.

Anyway, today is about car washing and a few more test runs at low boost (1.4 bar). Happy happy person today.

MASSIVE RESPECT TO L33JSA - the boy got skills.


----------



## ian222

Glad to hear its getting there Matt, massive respect to Lee. Sounds like a top mate of yours.


----------



## T3RBO

Good news mate


----------



## jamman

Is Lee the new messiah 

Great news Matt and Lee great work


----------



## E3 YOB

Well done LEE and MATT 

Great work and looks like a lot of effort has gone into it. Really glad to hear all has gone well and top work by the pics 

TOTALLY AAAWWWWEESSSOOOME [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Matt B

Well, we had a good laugh today cleaning both the TT's on the drive. 
Lee hasnt been able to clean his car for a few weeks as he has been working hard rebuilding my motor, so it was a little mucky to say the least, and my car was full of lock up dust.
Ended up spending a long time cleaning the cars, wheels off job for Lee and about a million different chemicals trying to get DS3000 dust off his rims [smiley=bigcry.gif] , then fitting the spa oil pressure gauge that we bought when we were first diagnosing the car. I had an OSIR "mantis style" pod ordered a few weeks ago and it arrived on Friday, so while we were working yesterday I made a little bracket. Anyway we had a lot of fun trying to get the wiring harness wire with a rather large plug through a small gap, and its now all working lovely. 
THe only problem is, I have a spare hole to fill - fnarr, so I am trying to decide which gauge to purchase ........decisions decisions.

By the time we finished it was too dark for pics. I do have a load of pics from the last few weekends including the modification we did to the brake booster pipe to keep it away from the hot areas behind the heatshield, and a couple more "in progress" shots. I will post em this week.

In the meantime, its good to be back. I think the turbo was on its way out for some time, the "b" setting on my truboost used to yield about 1.2 to 1.25 bar of boost, and now its a solid 1.45 bar. I am gonna do some logs and that this week, set up the meth again properly and then start messing about with the "a" setting once my paranoia has settled down.


----------



## Hark

Good to see you're back on the road mate.


----------



## V6RUL

Nice one Matt, well done Lee
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

As Matt's already said.......we had a really good weekend finishing the car off.

It now runs like a dream, pulls clean & hard with no misfires......mission accomplished.

Only picture I've taken this weekend was what Matt was greeted with on Saturday morning after I got stuck in on Friday evening..,...more or less finished...just had the clutch to bleed and the battery tray to refit.










.....told ya taking the engine out was easy haha!!


----------



## L33JSA

jamman said:


> Is Lee the new messiah


.....in a word.....yes...

Praise be to me!! haha :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B

L33JSA said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Lee the new messiah
> 
> 
> 
> .....in a word.....yes...
> 
> Praise be to me!! haha :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Pass me ma f'kin chisel :lol:


----------



## jamman

L33JSA said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Lee the new messiah
> 
> 
> 
> .....in a word.....yes...
> 
> Praise be to me!! haha :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Couldn't help this CLASSIC


----------



## L33JSA

jamman said:


> Couldn't help this CLASSIC


'He's a very naughty boy.....'

How the f*ck did he know that haha!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## Charlie

Nice work boys 

Charlie


----------



## Matt B

Firstly, sorry for the phone pics, the phone is knackered but blurry is better than no pics 

So the weekend before the bank holiday I had the pleasure (mostly) of working on the car with L33JSA @ Bent Rod Motorsport (Formerly Elite Auto ) 
The not so small task of removing my turbo/downpipe to get off my cracked exhaust manifold, replace with a shiny new one, reassemble etc, and if that wasnt enough fit an SEM manifold and 70mm throttlebody to boot.
Easy, you say. Well if you consider that Lee's ramps are currently occupied by his TT (minus engine) - it all had to be done the old fashioned way with jacks and axle stands.

Getting the downpipe and manifold off was tricky - for those who remember the turbo replacement that Lee did last year - it was an engine out job due to some pretty rubbish mounting hardware used when the kit was originally fitted, they used hex bolts on the DP which just rounded off. When we put it back together, Lee studded the exhaust housing and we used k-nuts from Merlin Motorsport. Needless to say this was a much better option, however in order to get one off we needed a custom tool. So it was off to the grinder to modify an S-spanner. 
In fact the turbo bolts also needed a custom tool to get them off - so Lee quickly cut the head off a spanner and rewelded it in the correct angle.









The manifold needed studs fitting, but it was only tapped for M8 and we needed M10 - off to the engineering shop for the Taps 

















You can see Lee posing with the spanner here










Putting a bit of effort in  on the reassembly process its yours truly










Cleaned up the inlet ports for the new manifold - Good Job Lee 









The patented custom Bent Rod battery tray for the new reduced size battery










And with the clamp on .....










Leaves enough room for the intake mani ....










And the money shot...


----------



## Mondo

That SEM IM looks rubbish, mate. Best you chuck it in my direction, along with those crap wheels...l :roll:

Good effort. Prob'ly have my hands full shortly, putting my phenolic spacer and polished (standard) IM and TB on. Then I can work on sweet-talking myself into needing an exhaust mani like you have.


----------



## tricklexxx

Looks awesome Matt, nice one...

So there's proof of Lee and you working on the car but where's 'bent' Rod? :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Great work guys!


----------



## E3 YOB

Nice one Matt - I wish I had a Lee, they're great 



>


Matt did you slip and fall into the engine bay? You need to be careful walking around mate


----------



## neilc

Looks great Matt. Good job.


----------



## jays_225

some nice work going on there!


----------



## Mici

Matt, which exhaust manifold is it that got cracked? Which exh manifold did you guys fit in to fix the problem? Is there a thread somewhere that will reveal all the dirty secrets of your car? 

I'm trying to educate myself for 300-350hp TT and all of this stuff gets my attention now.  I did try to run a quick search on your car but that didn't end up well.

The car is looking great and so are the innovative special tools! 

Mici


----------



## jamman

Good work gents


----------



## V6RUL

Nice one, about time you got that fixed.
Spotted ya at the Maghull lights on Tues morning but i had to hide as i was in a Corsa.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## Sickboy

V6RUL said:


> Nice one, about time you got that fixed.
> Spotted ya at the Maghull lights on Tues morning but i had to hide as i was in a Corsa.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Steve


I saw you steve, had a little giggle to myself :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Sickboy said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one, about time you got that fixed.
> Spotted ya at the Maghull lights on Tues morning but i had to hide as i was in a Corsa.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I saw you steve, had a little giggle to myself :lol:
Click to expand...

Nice to get in a mota with real uuuummmmmmffffff.. :roll: 
6 hour drive to Aberdeen wasn't fun, esp without cruise..
Steve


----------



## Matt B

Well, back to bent rod last night to sort out the dodgy thread on the SEM - nice helicoil fitted by Lee, and we replaced the o-rings on the genesis injectors as they were a bit loose.
Unfortunately we decided to go boost leak hunting and found a whopper - smack bang in the middle of my forge front mount 

Anyway I have contacted forge today to see how much they want for a replacement core.


----------



## VSPURS

Matt B said:


> Well, back to bent rod last night to sort out the dodgy thread on the SEM - nice helicoil fitted by Lee, and we replaced the o-rings on the genesis injectors as they were a bit loose.
> Unfortunately we decided to go boost leak hunting and found a whopper - smack bang in the middle of my forge front mount
> 
> Anyway I have contacted forge today to see how much they want for a replacement core.


Its better that you pick these things up though while you are doing this kind of thing!
It'll feel loads different then when its all back together and running right!


----------



## Matt B

Mici said:


> Matt, which exhaust manifold is it that got cracked? Which exh manifold did you guys fit in to fix the problem? Is there a thread somewhere that will reveal all the dirty secrets of your car?
> 
> I'm trying to educate myself for 300-350hp TT and all of this stuff gets my attention now.  I did try to run a quick search on your car but that didn't end up well.
> 
> The car is looking great and so are the innovative special tools!
> 
> Mici


Mici - I have PM' d you


----------



## Matt B

Bit of an update here. New intercooler will be here on Monday.

Fantastic customer service from Forge, very impressed with them.


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> Bit of an update here. New intercooler will be here on Monday.
> 
> Fantastic customer service from Forge, very impressed with them.


Good news Matt I think you are due a little trouble free motoring from now on.

Forge although not the cheapest seem very good on the CS side of things which is a massive plus in my eyes.


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of an update here. New intercooler will be here on Monday.
> 
> Fantastic customer service from Forge, very impressed with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Good news Matt I think you are due a little trouble free motoring from now on.
> 
> Forge although not the cheapest seem very good on the CS side of things which is a massive plus in my eyes.
Click to expand...

Yep, I think thats the key. I dont think anyone would question the premium price if more people knew about the level of service that comes with the products you buy.


----------



## L33JSA

Matt Bs car is back in the bosom of Bent Rod Motorsport with a slight knock.....we believe it could be little ends....although hard to judge until the engine has been stripped down for a proper inspection.

In preparation a newly sealed off area in the Bent Rod Motorsport's premises was sectioned off. At the same time it was equipped with with new storage facilities aka shelving and work benches. The aim is to keep the engine build room as clean, and dust free as possible when the time comes to re-assemble it.

So out came the engine today to begin work......cant get it on the ramps as my engineless TT is currently hogging them so good old traditional drive on ramps and axle stands were utilised instead - to be honest its just as easy to do it this way providing you get the car to a good working height.

Before Picture..









Then approximately 4 hours later out it was ready to come out..

















....and its out...









Gearbox, clutch off and mounted on the engine stand in the new area...

























Bent Rod 1.8T 20v inventory..









How it was left tonight...

























If I get chance during the week the disassembly of the engine will commence otherwise it will be next weekend....

Keep watching for progress folks!!


----------



## merlin c

Christ I love these threads, well done, look forward to more pics and comments...........


----------



## Matt B

Good bit of progress today mate.

Really impressed with the ease with which the engine parted company from the car - anyone would think you have done this before :roll: 
The screened off engine build area is the shizznit lol. Plenty of shelf space for all the various tools , chisels, twat-o-meters etc.

Later bud - fingers crossed its a simple bearing or two


----------



## L33JSA

LOL.....only a couple of times before init....

I really need to take my SLR camera down to the lockup for the next installment.....camera pics just arent up to BRM standards.....


----------



## V6RUL

Nice work Lee at BRM..hopefully Matt can get some oil under his nails during his learning experiance..
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

Don't hold your breath.........my newest apprentice will be sunning himself as of tomorrow......bastard! lol


----------



## Hark

Not again :roll:

lol

Hope it's nothing major Matt. All part of the fun though eh?


----------



## V6RUL

Sounds like delegation isn't working..
Steve


----------



## Matt B

L33JSA said:


> Don't hold your breath.........my newest apprentice will be sunning himself as of tomorrow......bastard! lol


But will be back to help soon enough


----------



## Charlie

Oh to have a friend like you Lee 

Fingers crossed for you Matt that is nothing too serious  obviously this is the perfect time to upgrade lots of components, any excuse heh 

Charlie


----------



## L33JSA

Well engine stripdown commenced yesterday......

As usual plenty of pics to keep people interested hopefully.

Nothing appears to be drastically damaged which is good - I need to take some further measurements etc yet to properly rule things out.

So how it started...


















First job......turbo and exhaust manifold off.....and the belts...









...and then the inlet manifold was removed and the breather system.....









Next.....off with its head...









Then drained the oil.....nice build up of metal on the ECS magnetic drain plug (highly recommend one of these)









Oil pump, pickup pipe and cover removed...









Then set to work plastigauging all the bearing tolerances..

































According to VAGs repair manuals the radial clearances should be as follows...

Crankshaft (main bearings) :
New - 0.01mm - 0.04mm
Wear Limit - 0.15mm

Rod (big ends) :
New - 0.01mm - 0.05mm
Wear Limit - 0.12mm

Anyway as the above picture shows.....and all of the journals were around the same value - the clearance I found was between 0.050mm and 0.063mm for both mains and rods so ever so slightly out of range from new values - but not by much at all and certainly knowhere near the wear limit.

Next I disassembled the pistons and rods and cleaned them up a bit to examine them....

























The piston tops have definately seen better days and it would appear that the all cylinders have got some detonation damage to them - the above cylinder 4 being the worst affected. These pistons wont be being reused anytime soon. The grudgeon pins don't look terribly healthy, very black - I need to mic them up and see if they are within tolerance. The build up on the magnetic oil plug could well have come from the detonation damage on the pistons.

There is also corresponding damage to the cylinder head too..









The bores however seem to be in very good condition.....previous honing marks still clearly visible









Then I stripped the head down to look for damage in there....of which I didnt find any.

























How it currently sits









Next jobs are to check the bore/piston clearance and the grudgeon pins to see if this reveals any underlying issues. Might also plastigauge the axial clearances to check if the journals have ovaled.


----------



## jamman

I'm always gobsmacked how helpful Lee is to you Matt, I'm speechless.

Good work Lee.

You seem so unlucky with this bloody car Matt hope this is an end to it matey.


----------



## E3 YOB

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Great post Lee - Matt was running lean for a period with his 02 sensor being on the blink wasn't he? May have suffered some detonation due to the lean condition of the engine? The pistons you have will fit in Matts engine won't they?

Great work and an brilliantly detailed post


----------



## Rich196

you guys are crazy! Top effort tho, engine out on axle stands doesn't sound fun!


----------



## turbo87

I love these types of threads! keep it up


----------



## L33JSA

E3 YOB said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Great post Lee - Matt was running lean for a period with his 02 sensor being on the blink wasn't he? May have suffered some detonation due to the lean condition of the engine? The pistons you have will fit in Matts engine won't they?
> 
> Great work and an brilliantly detailed post


Frase........he was running rich I believe.....and has been for a while now. Never got chance to put my wideband on it though to check properly. 

Yes - my pistons will fit perfectly - depends how adventurous he wants to be though as to which route he chooses to take. :wink:



Rich196 said:


> you guys are crazy! Top effort tho, engine out on axle stands doesn't sound fun!


Think crazy is a bit harsh.....although if you heard our comical genius moments whilst tinkering you may be forgiven for thinking we were a bit bonkers!! :lol: :lol:

I'll be honest mate - engine out on axle stands is very very easy especially if you get a decent set of axle stands and can get them to a decent height. Only reason for getting under the car during the job is to get to the driveshaft bolts and downpipe clamp. You can even get to the 3 propshaft bolts from the top too if you wish. Wouldnt hesitate to do it this way again if I needed to.


----------



## Rich196

L33JSA said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Great post Lee - Matt was running lean for a period with his 02 sensor being on the blink wasn't he? May have suffered some detonation due to the lean condition of the engine? The pistons you have will fit in Matts engine won't they?
> 
> Great work and an brilliantly detailed post
> 
> 
> 
> Frase........he was running rich I believe.....and has been for a while now. Never got chance to put my wideband on it though to check properly.
> 
> Yes - my pistons will fit perfectly - depends how adventurous he wants to be though as to which route he chooses to take. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys are crazy! Top effort tho, engine out on axle stands doesn't sound fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think crazy is a bit harsh.....although if you heard our comical genius moments whilst tinkering you may be forgiven for thinking we were a bit bonkers!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'll be honest mate - engine out on axle stands is very very easy especially if you get a decent set of axle stands and can get them to a decent height. Only reason for getting under the car during the job is to get to the driveshaft bolts and downpipe clamp. You can even get to the 3 propshaft bolts from the top too if you wish. Wouldnt hesitate to do it this way again if I needed to.
Click to expand...

I shall remember you said that if I need to do anything like this haha.


----------



## E3 YOB

Rich

What Lee meant it was easy for him. A man of your caliber might find it tricky


----------



## Rich196

E3 YOB said:


> Rich
> 
> What Lee meant it was easy for him. A man of your caliber might find it tricky


And whats that supposed to me hey!!! 

Who said I was going to do it, I think the words were



L33JSA said:


> Wouldnt hesitate to do it this way again if Rich asked me to nicely.


----------



## NoMark

Are you sure it's detonation damage and not old damage from foreign bodies being in there?

Also surely the pistons are an alloy so wouldn't adhere to the magnet.

Fair play on the job you're doing though, I love to see threads like these.

Mark.


----------



## E3 YOB

> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldnt hesitate to do it this way again if Rich asked me to nicely.
Click to expand...

haha made me Laff oot lood


----------



## E3 YOB

NoMark said:


> Are you sure it's detonation damage and not old damage from foreign bodies being in there?
> 
> Also surely the pistons are an alloy so wouldn't adhere to the magnet.
> 
> Fair play on the job you're doing though, I love to see threads like these.
> 
> Mark.


Good cover Lee but Mark found you out. Really Lee got his plasma cutter out and scorched em so he could shift his 1.9 pistons. Actually Matty should have them just as a thank you for such a sterling effort.


----------



## L33JSA

E3 YOB said:


> Good cover Lee but Mark found you out. Really Lee got his plasma cutter out and scorched em so he could shift his 1.9 pistons. Actually Matty should have them just as a thank you for such a sterling effort.


Damn......rumbled haha. Would love a plasma cutter...imagine the damage.....I mean fun I could have with one of them - much better than Bent Rod Motorsport usual hammer & chisel methods..



NoMark said:


> Are you sure it's detonation damage and not old damage from foreign bodies being in there?
> 
> Also surely the pistons are an alloy so wouldn't adhere to the magnet.
> 
> Fair play on the job you're doing though, I love to see threads like these.
> 
> Mark.


Definitely detonation damage mate - seen it plenty of times before - especially due to it being mainly concentrated to certain areas on all the pistons.

Usually if its foreign bodies the skirts of the piston and/or the cylinder wall would be heavily scored which they arent.

Thats actually a very good point regarding the composition of the pistons.....will check later with a magnet 



E3 YOB said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldnt hesitate to do it this way again if Rich asked me to nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha made me Laff oot lood
Click to expand...

Agreed lol


----------



## Grahamstt

Nice methodical work Lee.

Is the build up on the mag drainplug excessive?
Is it more than you would expect from normal wear and tear on a performance engine?
Could the gudgeon pin wear produce the magnetic debris or are they only marked rather than worn?

Just asking out of curiosity, I'm not second guessing your expert judgement Lee [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Have you or Matt got any plans for further upgrades or just a rebuild as is.

Keep up the good work and pics


----------



## merlin c

Impressive guys, as usual....... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## L33JSA

Grahamstt said:


> Nice methodical work Lee.
> 
> Is the build up on the mag drainplug excessive?
> Is it more than you would expect from normal wear and tear on a performance engine?
> Could the gudgeon pin wear produce the magnetic debris or are they only marked rather than worn?
> 
> Just asking out of curiosity, I'm not second guessing your expert judgement Lee [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Have you or Matt got any plans for further upgrades or just a rebuild as is.
> 
> Keep up the good work and pics


I'd say it was excessive mate yes especially as the last time we dumped the oil was only around 200miles ago.

Then the time before that it had only done around 1000miles and the build up was more.

Been back down to the lockup tonight and I dont believe the wear on the grudgeon pin is what is causing it. The black is actually a coating of somesort as they are the same pistons as I'm selling and the pins in that are completely black. Also you can't feel anything with your fingernail either.

There will be a couple of sensible upgrades yes - but I'll leave it to Matt to tell you whatever he decides.


----------



## Matt B

Well its been a while and its been very quiet indeed. 
BUT its time to get back in touch with Bent Rod Motorsport.

We have some nice bits n pieces to play with on this build 
































































Then I can get my lovely TT up n running again


----------



## TTSPORT666

Great thread lads.....and the last pic of your black beauty is awesome Matt. 

Damien


----------



## Matt B

TTSPORT666 said:


> Great thread lads.....and the last pic of your black beauty is awesome Matt.
> 
> Damien


Cheers Damien 
Hoping to include a MadMax valve in the rebuild. Some rather large injectors on order too


----------



## TTSPORT666

Good stuff Matt.....she is going to be awesome..... 

Damien.


----------



## TT SMITHY

Matt stunning car ! im getting fluidampr as well really interested in how you get on with this  
Drakos are doing ferrea inlet valves for £195 delivered good price !


----------



## Matt B

TT SMITHY said:


> Matt stunning car ! im getting fluidampr as well really interested in how you get on with this
> Drakos are doing ferrea inlet valves for £195 delivered good price !


Thanks fella, it feels so long since I drove it  .
Gone the whole hog on the valve train including springs and the fluidampr so that a cheeky hike in the rev limit wont be out of the question. Not sure it will be required with 2L bottom end and GT2871r, should spool fine from quite low down.


----------



## TT SMITHY

Matt B said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt stunning car ! im getting fluidampr as well really interested in how you get on with this
> Drakos are doing ferrea inlet valves for £195 delivered good price !
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks fella, it feels so long since I drove it  .
> Gone the whole hog on the valve train including springs and the fluidampr so that a cheeky hike in the rev limit wont be out of the question. Not sure it will be required with 2L bottom end and GT2871r, should spool fine from quite low down.
Click to expand...

Will be worth the wait im sure ! where did you get your fuidampr from IE engineering ? look
forward to the results


----------



## Garth

Nice one guys, I'm enjoying reading 

It reminds me of my days rebuilding my mate's nova engines (yep, that's plural!) And my sister's old punto engine. That was a long time ago but I loved it. If I had a garage now, I'd have my engine in this many bits in minutes 
I guess I'll just have to enjoy reading this thread for now


----------



## Matt B

TT SMITHY said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt stunning car ! im getting fluidampr as well really interested in how you get on with this
> Drakos are doing ferrea inlet valves for £195 delivered good price !
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks fella, it feels so long since I drove it  .
> Gone the whole hog on the valve train including springs and the fluidampr so that a cheeky hike in the rev limit wont be out of the question. Not sure it will be required with 2L bottom end and GT2871r, should spool fine from quite low down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will be worth the wait im sure ! where did you get your fuidampr from IE engineering ? look
> forward to the results
Click to expand...

No fluidampr came from INA.


----------



## nate42

Just found this thread, good stuff and nice bits going in. Keep us posted on the progress!


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> Great thread lads.....and the last pic of your black beauty is awesome Matt.
> 
> Damien


Got to say I agree , looking great in that pic Matt


----------



## Matt B

Well, after some trials and tribulations in the last week or so the build was back on.
By the time I got to Bent Rod HQ Lee was well underway with proceedings 

With the squirter situation finally resolved it was time to start the reassembly process.




























Crank all buttoned up so flip it over for the head










All freshly built up with full Ferrea Valve train 



















On with its head



















Lee even sacrificed a torque wrench in the process so he had to concentrate on some other bits n bobs

Crank oil seal, perfectly sealed like icing on a cake :lol:










Manual Cambelt tensioner - none of that hydraulic stuff here










So before we left for the night there was just time for Lee to insist on some paint to patch up some of the dodgy parts on the block.










Lifters in soak tonight so cams going back in tomorrow.

Needless to say I am a very happy chap tonight that its all coming together at last. The attention to detail from Bent Rod Motorsport is second to none. Roll on the rest of the build 

PS - If you are wondering what i have been doing to help, well mainly cleaning parts, taking photos and stabbing myself with screwdrivers lol


----------



## jamman

Looks like it's coming together gents great work  8)


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Looks like it's coming together gents great work  8)


cheers James, got to admit I was quite excited today lol


----------



## bigsyd

Keep up the great work guys... When she is running Matt call for a brew and will show you my setup...and maybe a blast in yours


----------



## E3 YOB

Nice work guys. We'll have to organise another event when the car is done!


----------



## Matt B

E3 YOB said:


> Nice work guys. We'll have to organise another event when the car is done!


Will discuss this at the RR 

me n lee will be in one 330d or another, mine or his. my vote is on his as it would out a few tt's to shame on the rollers


----------



## L33JSA

2 torque wrenches purchased......Bent Rod Motorsport is about to resume Sunday engine building duties!!

Hope to see the engine fully built up today perhaps including gearbox being attached too if we are doing really well.

All ready for fitting next weekend with any luck

(I can hear Matt giggling like a little kid from 10 miles away!!)


----------



## Rosso TT

Hi Matt, what was the problem with the oil squirters and how you fixed?
Are mahle pistons you're using?
I know I E makes a stroker kit with mahle pistons but they specify they don't fit to 225 TT blocks.
I'm thinking in a couple of years to rebuild my engine and use a stroke kit, a large port head, the new GTX 3067R and WB conversion.
Cheers
Ross


----------



## Matt B

Rosso TT said:


> Hi Matt, what was the problem with the oil squirters and how you fixed?
> Are mahle pistons you're using?
> I know I E makes a stroker kit with mahle pistons but they specify they don't fit to 225 TT blocks.
> I'm thinking in a couple of years to rebuild my engine and use a stroke kit, a large port head, the new GTX 3067R and WB conversion.
> Cheers
> Ross


You are correct, the integrated pistons will not work with the TT. My pistons were sourced from INA and they are suitable for the TT but not with the standard oil squirters.
Squirters from TT 225 clashed with the new bore of the pistons, but more importantly the jets of the squirters touched the webbing under the piston. We toyed with a lot of solutions such as modifying the squirtes and spacing with copper washers but ended up with squirters from an AWP engine. To be fair, Lee did so much work with the squirters that the proprietor of INA complemented him on his attention to detail.


----------



## Matt B

Little update from Sunday for those who are interested.

So by the time I got there (long story) Lee had already fitted all of the lifters that had been placed in soak the night before. The next job was the simple matter of putting the cams back in and getting the car timed up again. Unfortunately neither Lee or myself realised that a special tool is required to compress the cam chain tensioner in order to get it back in place. So we were faced with the possibility of losing another day, hell no! that aint the Bent Rod way

So if you havent got the tool already, and its Sunday afternoon then you have no choice but to make it yourself.




























So once you have made your own cam chain tensioner compressor, you can get your cams back in and start bolting down the caps 










All timed up lurvely 

Add one Gates racing timing belt



















Add a power steering pump, and a lovely new Fluidampr a tensioner and a belt










Did I mention Lee had a couple of new torque wrenches 










Target for next weekend is box on and in the car 8)......and the excitement builds .....

On a serious note, if anyone with a Bentley has a comprehensive list of all the torque settings for the car, we have been getting by with various lists off audizine and vwvortex so we would be grateful for the help


----------



## Gazzer

some lovely work here Matt, great shame she won't be ready for the RR day......keep up the good work m8ee


----------



## Matt B

Gazzer said:


> some lovely work here Matt, great shame she won't be ready for the RR day......keep up the good work m8ee


Cheers Gazzer, nothing to do with me. I cant even make the tea cos Lee aint got a kettle that hasnt been used for industrial purposes lol


----------



## Gazzer

i meant in a supervisory role bud of course.......have to keep the minions at bay or they just get uppity lol

joking lee honest m8..........................tiptoes away quietly


----------



## Matt B

Thanks Lee for updating title


----------



## caney

Hi Matt,great to see its taking shape nicely  i wonder if the oil sqirter issue is what happened with Accumurrays jbs build?


----------



## jamman

caney said:


> Hi Matt,great to see its taking shape nicely  i wonder if the oil sqirter issue is what happened with Accumurrays jbs build?


That's a good point Steve


----------



## Grahamstt

Is the issue with the squirters because of the longer stroke crank or the larger bore pistons themselves?

If I fitted the pistons on their own would I still have the problem. 
What C/R have you gone for?


----------



## Matt B

Grahamstt said:


> Is the issue with the squirters because of the longer stroke crank or the larger bore pistons themselves?
> 
> If I fitted the pistons on their own would I still have the problem.
> What C/R have you gone for?


Two issues with the squirters. TT squirters overhang the bore anyway, slightly more when at 83mm, but this wouldnt be an issue with the stock stroke. Add a stroker crank and its touch and go. 
Lee actually looked at the block of his TT where the rod bent and found that the squirter had taken quite a belt but was still in one piece.
The alternative squirters dont overhang the bore at all so problem 1 is resolved.
Slight complication by the particular Mahle piston we are using is the location of the webbing under the piston, in the stock position this was fouling the squirter, so Lee shaved a bit off the edge to allow it to be slightly rotated in situ - giving a tonne of clearance.

So to answer the question 
If I fitted the pistons on their own would I still have the problem. - NO

9 to 1 compression ratio.

Lee turned the motor over by hand on sunday and the noise certainly indicated good compression.


----------



## Matt B

caney said:


> Hi Matt,great to see its taking shape nicely  i wonder if the oil sqirter issue is what happened with Accumurrays jbs build?


I have read threads on other forums that confirm this. When we first encountered the problem we actually googled a lot of stroker+squirter combinations and his name came up on a couple of threads.


----------



## Hark

Interesting Read.


----------



## caney

Matt B said:


> we actually googled a lot of stroker+squirter combinations


come again :roll: :lol:


----------



## L33JSA

caney said:


> i wonder if the oil sqirter issue is what happened with Accumurrays jbs build?


I believe the answer to that is a very large yes!

Other articles/forums suggest that whilst running in that everything was hunky dory, yet on the first WOT pull its bye bye squirters!!

I'll post the pics later to show the alterations I made to the squirter.


----------



## L33JSA

caney said:


> come again :roll: :lol:


....he did actually....when he heard compression on Sunday!!! :lol:


----------



## Matt B

caney said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> we actually googled a lot of stroker+squirter combinations
> 
> 
> 
> come again :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

Yeah, I saved that particular search for future reference :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B

Bit of an update folllowing the weekend.

Nice and shiny the baffled sump has been cleaned up and ready to go back on.










The lad could get another job decorating cakes lol










sump on









Main crank seal









Manifolds all on 


















New seal for g/box










new clutch slave









cam cover gasket


















looking very engine like now










Unfortunately, thats as far as we got. An mix up from Lee's supplier left us with the wrong part to move forward with the installation.

Now we were both very peed off with this, but Lee let me have a go in his beemer (now with uprated suspension and diff), holy crap it put a smile back on our faces


----------



## E3 YOB

haha love it you talented clown  :lol:


----------



## L33JSA

I've never been called that before lol

Clutch should hopefully be on its way to us now and should hopefully arrive Wed/Thurs.

As long as this is the case then Cinderella (Matts TT) will still go to the ball (rolling road day)


----------



## TT SMITHY

Matt or Lee whats the deal with 9 to 1 compression ratio being used it seems people
are opting for the slightly high compression pistons recently it seems...
people used to opt for slightly lower 8 to 5

whats the reason for this ? just picking your brains

cheers


----------



## NoMark

Just caught up with this thread for the first time in ages.

I take my hat off to you Lee, you're doing a fantastic job with this build.

Can't wait to see the results 

Mark.


----------



## L33JSA

TT SMITHY said:


> Matt or Lee whats the deal with 9 to 1 compression ratio being used it seems people
> are opting for the slightly high compression pistons recently it seems...
> people used to opt for slightly lower 8 to 5
> 
> whats the reason for this ? just picking your brains
> 
> cheers


It will actually be slightly higher than 9.0:1 due to the head being skimmed & the block being decked.

But we wanted to use Mahle pistons due to the design & quality of them - these are only available in the 9.0:1 compression.

We are also hoping for a bit more responsiveness off boost too but then at the same time keep our options open for future mods in case Matt wants to ever change the turbo for something bigger and run higher boost. Bit of a happy medium really. This new build engine should happily cope with 500-600bhp should he ever want to go that far.


----------



## L33JSA

NoMark said:


> Just caught up with this thread for the first time in ages.
> 
> I take my hat off to you Lee, you're doing a fantastic job with this build.
> 
> Can't wait to see the results
> 
> Mark.


Thanks mate.....neither can we!


----------



## Matt B

Well Lee has been hard at work on the car this weekend and has made fantastic progress, though he would still be unhappy as we have been held up by some niggles this weekend.
I havent got photos (Lee has taken some though) but the car is pretty much back together and the key was turned yesterday - and she ran first time  
Engine was only running for about 20 mins before first oil change but it put a massive smile on my face (wasnt nervous at all  ).

Massive massive thanks to Lee.


----------



## jamman

Congrats to Lee and his tea/biscuit boy :wink:


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Congrats to Lee and his tea/biscuit boy :wink:


lol, cant even make tea 

I do know how to make a battery light come on though :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Nice on Matt/Lee, hope to see more progress before I get back Thursday/Fri.
Pity the nights are getting dark early as I'm sure you would like to get her out in the daylight.
Steve


----------



## Andy Conroy

Nice one Guys and well done  This build looks fantastic


----------



## richyboy

Great stuff chaps,nice build bet you can't wait for that first trip down the road,after matts is done is lee starting his?


----------



## L33JSA

Well as Matt has said.....positive progress has been made this weekend  

The final piece of the puzzle arrived midweek....










So on Friday (completely unknown to Matt) I decided to spend the day getting the car as close as possible to be ready to be ran up on Saturday morning.

Fitted clutch...









Then gearbox went on..









Next the old gearbox oil got drained and filled with new OE oil









Engine and box ready to go in


















Engine in..









Nothing much to see really after this point - it was just a case of plumbing everything back up wiring, coolant lines etc/
up until the radiator and new intercooler was fitted anyway...










This was pretty much how I left it on Friday night ready for spark plugs to be fitted and the engine fired up for the first time. Before I left for the night I'd spun the engine over without plugs in to make sure that there was oil pressure and that it was reaching the turbo. Everything was ready to go in the morning.










So Saturday morning came....and after Matt had realised and then recovered from the shock of the engine being in the car and not still on the floor plugs got fitted and then this happened...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kEqfZs8 ... e=youtu.be

Literally first turn of the key and it fired up first time.....well chuffed.

The irratic idle is partially due to Matt trying to get the seat in the right position to hold it at 2000rpm with a piece of wood against the throttle and partially due to the ECU trying to adjust itself for the bigger throttle body and the swap from 1.8 to 2.0. After a minute or so it sorted itself out and ran lovely.

After it had been running for around 10 minutes suddenly the revs began to fluctuate wildly then it cut out. We went to restart it again but the battery was flat as a pancake. Very strange. Battery was only 6months old and seemed to hold charge from the charger fine and the alternator worked perfectly before the rebuild.

After a couple of hours of testing various circuits and head scratching we came upon the solution purely by chance. The alternator wasnt getting an earth, usually it gets an earth through the body of the alternator being attached to the engine. We'd had the alternator bracket powdercoated - this was obviously stopping it from being earthed to the engine. Doh!

An engine earthing kit will be fitted to get round this so all is not lost.

So the battery was charged enough to start the car and the charger left plugged in whilst we started the car again and ran it upto temperature, fans cut in & out, car revved up nicely.

Then the oil & filter got changed for the first time and then we got on with assembling the rest of the car and it now looks like this....










Couple of bits left to do this week so that next weekend we can put some miles on it....watch this space


----------



## Matt B

Nice one for the update Lee. Exciting times matey


----------



## bigsyd

well done guys [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Steve-c

quality read - hooked ..... 8)


----------



## jamman

Good work Lee and Matt you turned the key with real panache :wink:


----------



## L33JSA

jamman said:


> Good work Lee and Matt you turned the key with real panache :wink:


After about 10 **** in the space of 2 minutes!!

I could have started it the night before but I wanted to wait and watch Matt stress instead :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevebeechTA

This has been such a good read, well done guys 8)


----------



## NoMark

Fantastic news, well done guys.


----------



## E3 YOB

Well done chaps - Great work and engine sounds spot on [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## neilc

Well done guys , really looking forward to seeing this car in the flesh one day soon.


----------



## Diveratt

Great work Mat & Lee Im looking forward to nexyears RR day already


----------



## ian222

Matt, in all honesty do you think you bought the right car? Sounds like you have had nothing but grief from it? What power was it running and what you hope its now running?


----------



## Matt B

ian222 said:


> Matt, in all honesty do you think you bought the right car? Sounds like you have had nothing but grief from it? What power was it running and what you hope its now running?


Really good question and one I can answer honestly.

Did I buy the right car, probably. It already had a BT kit on and was chunks of fun for about 20K of trouble free balls out motoring. Some of the kit on the car is ultra top notch - KW clubsport coils are 2K alone

Have I had probs - Yep. BT is no spectator sport lol. To be fair, when you buy someone elses BT then you dont know how it has been driven or anything so it could have been dying slowly from the moment I bought it. How many times have the other BT cars been back into garages for "tweaks" or repairs. Probably a lot more than you know because not everyone documents everything on line.

As far as the problems I have had

1. Turbo fried. Car was running 2 bar when I bought it - thats a recipe for disaster. 2bar was making up for crappy mapping.

2. Mani cracked. Bad luck but the same heat stresses that killed the turbo would have acted on the mani too.

3. Pistons killed. NON DRILLED RODS - simples. OEM rods are rifle drilled and aftermarket ones normally arent. If the car had been used as a total weekend car then I prob would have got away with it, but 20,000 miles and a fair amount of tickover in rush hour traffic - you just wont get the pin oiling up like it should - hell i dont even think the squirters crack open at tickover pressure.

Power before and after - it was putting out a solid 360 ish before and I am hoping to nudge closer to 4 ton, but tbh its spool I am after and I reckon that will definitely come with the 2L bottom end. Anyway, i will find out soon enough


----------



## Hark

Nice honest account there ^^.

Be good when it's done Matt, and as you say at least you went in to this with your eyes open. I also like the fact that you've documented it as often these things are not documented or looked at as tweaks. GIves an outsider a better idea of what to expect when running a 350bhp+ TT.


----------



## caney

L33JSA said:


> Well as Matt has said.....positive progress has been made this weekend
> 
> The final piece of the puzzle arrived midweek....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So on Friday (completely unknown to Matt) I decided to spend the day getting the car as close as possible to be ready to be ran up on Saturday morning.
> 
> Fitted clutch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then gearbox went on..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next the old gearbox oil got drained and filled with new OE oil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engine and box ready to go in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engine in..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing much to see really after this point - it was just a case of plumbing everything back up wiring, coolant lines etc/
> up until the radiator and new intercooler was fitted anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was pretty much how I left it on Friday night ready for spark plugs to be fitted and the engine fired up for the first time. Before I left for the night I'd spun the engine over without plugs in to make sure that there was oil pressure and that it was reaching the turbo. Everything was ready to go in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Saturday morning came....and after Matt had realised and then recovered from the shock of the engine being in the car and not still on the floor plugs got fitted and then this happened...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kEqfZs8 ... e=youtu.be
> 
> Literally first turn of the key and it fired up first time.....well chuffed.
> 
> The irratic idle is partially due to Matt trying to get the seat in the right position to hold it at 2000rpm with a piece of wood against the throttle and partially due to the ECU trying to adjust itself for the bigger throttle body and the swap from 1.8 to 2.0. After a minute or so it sorted itself out and ran lovely.
> 
> After it had been running for around 10 minutes suddenly the revs began to fluctuate wildly then it cut out. We went to restart it again but the battery was flat as a pancake. Very strange. Battery was only 6months old and seemed to hold charge from the charger fine and the alternator worked perfectly before the rebuild.
> 
> After a couple of hours of testing various circuits and head scratching we came upon the solution purely by chance. The alternator wasnt getting an earth, usually it gets an earth through the body of the alternator being attached to the engine. We'd had the alternator bracket powdercoated - this was obviously stopping it from being earthed to the engine. Doh!
> 
> An engine earthing kit will be fitted to get round this so all is not lost.
> 
> So the battery was charged enough to start the car and the charger left plugged in whilst we started the car again and ran it upto temperature, fans cut in & out, car revved up nicely.
> 
> Then the oil & filter got changed for the first time and then we got on with assembling the rest of the car and it now looks like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of bits left to do this week so that next weekend we can put some miles on it....watch this space


Quality mate  when i get my new clutch can i bring it to you :wink:


----------



## Grahamstt

Matt

Is that the cast exhaust manifold - looks more tubular than I was expecting.

Excellent work and cant wait for your impressions of the turbo

Cheers Graham


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

first time I've come across this thread. really well documented lee and matt. mega impressed. can't wait to see it running agsin soon..

t least you know it's 100% spot on matt. wish we all had a lee on hand :wink:


----------



## caney

Is the oil return braided or hose? If hose any idea what diameter it is?


----------



## L33JSA

caney said:


> Quality mate  when i get my new clutch can i bring it to you :wink:


Talk to me mate...... :wink: :wink:



tony_rigby_uk said:


> first time I've come across this thread. really well documented lee and matt. mega impressed. can't wait to see it running agsin soon..
> 
> t least you know it's 100% spot on matt. wish we all had a lee on hand :wink:


Thanks for your comments Tony....always willing to help



caney said:


> Is the oil return braided or hose? If hose any idea what diameter it is?


Its half braided half solid pipe - I'll measure the diameter next time I'm down but I'd imagine its roughly around -14/-16 JIC in size. The nuts are 27mm if memory serves me right.


----------



## jamman

Grahamstt said:


> Matt
> 
> Is that the cast exhaust manifold - looks more tubular than I was expecting.
> 
> Excellent work and cant wait for your impressions of the turbo
> 
> Cheers Graham


It's cast mate


----------



## turbo87

Well done guys!


----------



## Matt B

Thanks for all the comments guys.

Neil, hopefully we can catch up soon bud. I reckon an impromptu rolling road day might be on the cards once she is mapped.


----------



## neilc

Matt B said:


> Neil, hopefully we can catch up soon bud. I reckon an impromptu rolling road day might be on the cards once she is mapped.


Cool , I am up for that


----------



## L33JSA

Been down tonight making some special Bent Rod Motorsport brackets.

Unfortunately I forgot to take pics so you'll have to wait until I go back down again and take some after I've painted them.

See if you can guess what they are for...


----------



## Matt B

I cant believe no one noticed the upside down intercooler lol

shhhhhhhhh


----------



## L33JSA

Not that it made any real difference anyway....


----------



## Matt B

L33JSA said:


> Not that it made any real difference anyway....


Not now anyway


----------



## L33JSA

Nipped down the lockup tonight to do a couple of bits ready for the weekends first drive.

Gave the new BRM brackets their final coat of paint.

Can anyone guess what they might be for..


















Answers on a postcard....or just post underneath! :wink:


----------



## Matt B

Just wanted to update the thread based on the events of the weekend.

So Friday night was my 40th birthday party (not my B'day just yet but a joint party with a couple of mates) and a lot of us were staying over at the hotel where the party was. I arranged to meet Lee when he checked in but I had forgotten some stuff from my house so I had to pop away for half an hour. The phone goes and it was Lee saying he was at the hotel and where was I, I explained that I was on the way back and would be there in 10 minutes - I had to get a wriggle on as the first guests would be arriving within the hour and I was still in my scruff - so I told him to go and get checked in and I would meet him in the bar.

I thought nothing of it, until I pulled in at the hotel and I see Lee stood next to my TT - all running and ready to go for a spin       talk about birthday gifts lol.
Now its not that we werent close with the build but we had a few issues last week and the car has been in a lock up for 6 months and was covered in dust (3 inches of it), there was still some work to do. The car had lapsed its MOT and everything. However the car I was greeted with was gleaming black (freshly machine polished by Lee's buddy) and purring like a kitten - Lee passed me a lovely fresh MOT certificate so it was game on.

I was kind of open mouthed at this point sort of shocked and happy and a bit freaked out, but I had to go and have a little spin. I jumped in and took her out for a bit of "running in". Lee had also been busy taking two days off work and doing some running in of his own, checking it over etc. etc. The car is just running 10 psi at the moment with wastegate pressure so its not quite the beast it will be but bloody hell it felt good to be back in the TT.

First impressions - I am really happy, the noise of it is superb, really meaty indeed. The car picks really well, off boost its completely different and it gets up to 10psi really really quickly so I dont think that lag on this car will be an issue at all. The southbend stage 3 clutch is absolutely brilliant, it feels so much like OEM and its a million times better than the Helix thing that was running before.

So, the car isnt done by any sense of the imagination, more miles to do, and then mapping at Waks - however its so far so good at the moment.... And massive thanks to Lee for quite probably the best 40th birthday surprise that a bloke could wish for.

Anyway - here are the all important pics from Sat when we got back to mine ....


----------



## TTSPORT666

Awesome stuff Matt...look forward to seeing your baby one day at a meet. 40eh...they say life starts at 40... engine bay looks really nice. Be interesting for you to discover how the new engine differs in power delivery etc. Happy days ahead.  Looking forward to the future updates..Love the yellow calipers with your black paint. [smiley=guitarist.gif]

Damien.


----------



## neilc

Awesome job Matt , really pleased for you and I am sure when Wak has finished with the mapping it will be an animal.

Really looking forward to seeing this car in the flesh.

Neil


----------



## TT SMITHY

Matt what a great story and what a TOP bloke Lee is ! what it is to have a mate
who can build engines to a spec like that :mrgreen: Brilliant


----------



## richyboy

Great stuff glad to see its on the right path, what a great job lee have done what a nice chap and what a 40th , one to remember.


----------



## Matt B

Thanks for all the comments. Just got back from lee's with the car.

Compression checking showed all 4 cylinders to be good 193, 200, 190 and 200 - showing that lee's 100 mile break in period did the trick and bedded those rings goodn proper.

Out with the 3rd lot of running in oil and in with synthetic millers cfs 10/40.

Out again for some more driving. Oh my god the car sounds incredible and drives so good, despite running wastegate pressure only. Logs show everything to be sweet as a nut, no correction factors at all, and we had 288 bhp at 6500 rpm - not bad for 12 psi


----------



## conlechi

Really enjoyed following this thread 

Great work and info along the way 8)

Mark


----------



## V6RUL

Patience pays off in the end.
What boost and power will you be running once the tune is finished?
Steve


----------



## ades tt 180

great thread but 6500 rpm after only 100 miles?.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## caney

ades tt 180 said:


> great thread but 6500 rpm after only 100 miles?.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


As long as you do it in short bursts its fine not a problem.actually labouring the engine in each gear is worse than taking it to roughly peak torque in each gear then backing off.worked a treat on my engine as its never used hardly a drop in 6000 miles.


----------



## Matt B

ades tt 180 said:


> great thread but 6500 rpm after only 100 miles?.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Lee knows what he is doing you know and I trust him completely.


----------



## E3 YOB

Well done chaps! Great news and Lee well done mate. Car looks great and am sure Matt will be grinning from ear-to-ear 8)


----------



## L33JSA

ades tt 180 said:


> great thread but 6500 rpm after only 100 miles?.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Perhaps you'd like to follow this comment up with exactly what you would do differently and why?

With regards to the car, it runs absolutely flawlessly. It's so responsive off boost and at low revs, you can feel the urgency and the fact that it just wants to perform. I'm absolutely over the moon with how its turned out.

Steve - it depends how hard Matt wants to push it really. It should see a solid 400bhp and is capable of running around 2BAR.

Couple of driveby videos from today - unfortunately the camera doesnt really do justice to just how good it actually sounds.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IlOhqak ... e=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjMWIBch ... e=youtu.be


----------



## L33JSA

E3 YOB said:


> Well done chaps! Great news and Lee well done mate. Car looks great and am sure Matt will be grinning from ear-to-ear 8)


Thanks mate.

We both are lol


----------



## ades tt 180

L33JSA said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> great thread but 6500 rpm after only 100 miles?.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Perhaps you'd like to follow this comment up with exactly what you would do differently and why?

Didnt mean it as a critism, you obviously know what you are doing. I just thought engines should be run in for a thousand miles or so before running at high rpm.


----------



## Matt B

ades tt 180 said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> great thread but 6500 rpm after only 100 miles?.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you'd like to follow this comment up with exactly what you would do differently and why?
> 
> Didnt mean it as a critism, you obviously know what you are doing. I just thought engines should be run in for a thousand miles or so before running at high rpm.
Click to expand...

Don't worry bud, I was shitting myself when I was winding up the rpm, but seeing those compression figures which are excellent gave me so much confidence to follow lee's running in plan. 
All comments welcome on this thread though so no problem


----------



## L33JSA

ades tt 180 said:


> Didnt mean it as a critism, you obviously know what you are doing. I just thought engines should be run in for a thousand miles or so before running at high rpm.


I'll let you off then :wink:

Its critical for the engine to be introduced to load & revs as early on as possible to allow the piston rings to seat properly.

Pottering around at low revs will not do this and could actually mean that the piston rings dont bed in properly and you could end up glazing the bores which certainly isnt desirable.

The results of the compression test have proved that the piston rings have bedded in nicely which is all that needs to happen. The following miles that Matt will put on it will prove the reliability of the new engine and hopefully bring to light any teething issues that may arise.

After then mapping can commence.


----------



## jamman

Great to see this coming together gents.

It's a compliment to Lee's skills and Matts...... err tea making.

All joking aside hats off to both of you.


----------



## Danny1

Looking awesome guys! big well done so far, btw, got to love the girly laugh at the end of the first vid :lol:


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Great to see this coming together gents.
> 
> It's a compliment to Lee's skills and Matts...... err tea making.
> 
> All joking aside hats off to both of you.


Dude - you ain't wrong. I have no delusions about who did what with this build 

Just need to pile on the miles now


----------



## L33JSA

Danny1 said:


> got to love the girly laugh at the end of the first vid :lol:


Guilty......it just made me chuckle....should of turned the camera off first lol


----------



## V6RUL

What about a convoy down to WAKS Matt and a visit to ACE for a meet.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

V6RUL said:


> What about a convoy down to WAKS Matt and a visit to ACE for a meet.
> Steve


You thinking of getting yours looked at ?

The car is definitely going to Waks to be mapped, but that will be a full and busy weekend of tweaking. Up for another meet after its done but I was thinking of a rolling road


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about a convoy down to WAKS Matt and a visit to ACE for a meet.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> You thinking of getting yours looked at ?
> 
> The car is definitely going to Waks to be mapped, but that will be a full and busy weekend of tweaking. Up for another meet after its done but I was thinking of a rolling road
Click to expand...

My software is encrypted and boards resin sealed, so im stuck with bowing to Unitronic for any changes.. :roll: 
A RR depends on when and where, as Janice is due to be opened up again for some more surgery, early Dec and will take about a week.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> as Janice is due to be opened up again for some more surgery, early Dec and will take about a week.


What you broke now Steve


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> as Janice is due to be opened up again for some more surgery, early Dec and will take about a week.
> 
> 
> 
> What you broke now Steve
Click to expand...

Interesting operation this time as the inlet manifold will be getting its inlet port chopped off and repositioned and if it doesnt turn out right i will be purchasing either a HPA CVP SRI or KWE SRI..
http://www.hpamotorsport.com/cvp-pr.htm

http://www.kwe-racing.de/intake-manifol ... ::272.html
Steve


----------



## Duggy

That's sounding very nice 8)

John


----------



## Matt B

Quick update

Running in going well before next weekends mapping.

12 psi - 4th gear run on the liquid dyno










I think this is going to be very nice when it gets some man boost


----------



## Diveratt

Glad is all coming together just hope it doesn't snow


----------



## richyboy

Great stuff Matt looking good so far good luck next weekend hope results show for all your and especially lee's hard work. Nice to see what it produces in the end. Bet it's quick now let alone when fully mapped, aw shit u giving me bad ideas now.... Maybe one day


----------



## V6RUL

Very promising Matt..the North West is where it's all going on at the mo.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

Ok, so i have been pretty quiet for a week or so. Quite surprising given the fact that we were so close to finishing this project.

Myself and Lee had a very early start on the morning of the 15th Dec as we were heading down to see Wak to get the car mapped. There had been a couple of last minute bits and pieces that we had been working on.

Firstly, Lee had a bit of a scare with the fuel lines popping off the rail one night, so a decision was made to uprate all the lines with aeroquip fittings. The friday therefore involved Lee prepping all the lines for the car, and me popping down to Pipewerx to get them to weld up the quip fittings to the fuel rail. I will get some pics up of this install later today/tomorrow but it looks really good and more importantly I know its very very secure. It also fixed the routing problem that we had with the standard fuel rail. With the SEM and the Phenolic spacer in place, the turbo charge pipe was seemingly in the way of the fuel lines so we had previously set up with one line above and one line below the pipe. The new set up is much better with the lines sweeping around from the front of the car.

The other side we needed to sort out was the induction side. THe old set up was maxing out the MAF at 292g/s so we had prepared by getting a Steve Schwing custom 80mm ID machined housing. This was coupled up to the largest possible induction cone set up that Lee could get. So out with the Pipercross cone and in with a Cosworth Grp A cone filter and trumpet. Make no mistake, this set up is a very tight squeeze but I think its really impressive.

We got down to London just after 10am on the Saturday and set about swapping the induction system in and the new injectors while Wak was trying to get a calibration map for seemingly the worlds rarest 70mm throttle body - I got it with my SEM and its from a 3.6L cadillac GTS lol.

Over the weekend Wak was doing his thing, logging runs and map tweaks, more logging runs and more map tweaks. Lee was doing the driving on the runs as we had set the rev limiter at 7900 rpm and quite frankly I knew he was the better man for the job of 4th gear pulls to the limiter :lol: :lol: . By the end of Saturday they had cracked 400 bhp (a personal target since the whole thing began) but there was still room to go higher. I had previously decided that 1.8bar would be enough as I was a little reluctant to melt another turbo (last years issues).

On the Sunday I was mocked heavily for running girl boost and so the gauntlet had been well and truly thrown down. The boost controller got turned up to 11 (spinal tap reference ) and out they went again in the search of 2bar power.
The guys came back after a pretty extended logging run with figures of 431 bhp and needless to say I was very, very, very happy. I have an Apexi AVCR in the car, so this means that although the car is mapped up to this level of boost, I do not have to drive around like this all the time.

A couple more map tweaks were prescribed ...........
to be continued after this bacon butty


----------



## Matt B

Lee and Wak disappeared for another run but when they came back they both had pretty concerned looking faces. As soon as the car had stopped, Lee jumped out and the bonnet was up. oh shit something isnt right.
The car wouldnt make more than 1.5bar boost and after checking all of the most likely issues, leaky pipework etc, we tried my old boost controller (which we just happened to have with us). 
Still the same result and this time we had developed a misfire on idle in cylinder 3. After switching plugs around, coilpacks and even injectors....out came the compression tester and my worst fears were confirmed - low compression on cylinder 3. Ahhhhh Shit.
I rang for breakdown recovery, Wak bought us all some tea, and we waited to get picked up. All of us were a bit down, and all of us were racking our brains trying to work out what was wrong.

We left waks at about 11pm on the Sunday night in the worst possible way










Unfotunately the breakdown folks would only take us 60 miles at a time so a relay began. Staines-Northampton, Northampton - Birmingham, Birmingham - Warrington and Warrington to home. Monday morning at 5am I was driving the beemer home from Lee's house, tired and pretty miserable.


----------



## Matt B

The week leading up to Xmas isnt really a great time to have your car breakdown. I have been really busy with work and last minute preparations. I hadnt really caught up with Lee apart from text messages with us guessing at the possible root causes.
From my point of view I was wishing for anything but piston rings. The block has already been bored out to 83mm and I couldnt imagine the rings having gone without doing some damage to the bores. 
The possibilities ranged from valve guides, valves, cams, lifters, rings.........what I was hoping was that Lee was going to get some time to get stuck into it, but I knew he was busy too.

Anyone who has followed this project will know that me and Lee have been using the name "Bent Rod Motorsport" since the outset, so Xmas eve Lee texts me and says he used our patented method for tesing out rod length and found that cylinder three was coming up 3mm short of the others at TDC - the irony of a bent rod had certainly not escaped me. BUT how the hell do you bend an IE forged rod.


----------



## jamman

Lee told me.........

(Didn't really)


----------



## Matt B

So, there is me thinking that my car is going to be off the road for a while. I have another car (BMW 330d) so I dont really need the TT, but having it back for a couple of weeks has been great. Its so much more involving than the beemer (which is stock), but I commute in the beemer so losing the TT was more of a headwrecker than a practical inconvenience.

I was in work early on Xmas Day (around 7:45) and after doing the rounds and checking up on everyone I went home.
We were having the family round for Xmas lunch at three so things in the house were a bit mad when Lee turns up at my door.

Now you know those few seconds where you dont really understand whats been going on, then you realise that you have been wound up by one of your closest friends. When I saw the car on the driveway I was seriously thinking wtf have you driven here in my car for - you know its fucking broken and you will only make it worse.
Then I twigged, I had been drip fed enough information to keep me thinking all kinds of shit while he fixed the car. Even wak (who had been PM'ing me) was in on the gag :evil: :lol:

Turns out it wasnt the rods, or the rings but the lifters. We had replaced all of the lifters during the rebuild with a brand new set (non OEM) and it turns out they were utterly shite. Lee had suspected the lifters when the leakdown tests were showing that the head was holding compression - it just wasnt making enough. He dropped in 5 old lifters into cylinder 3 (to test the theory)and compression was back. During the week, he ordered a full set, reinstalled and retimed the whole engine finishing on Xmas Eve.

With about 10 mins before the family descended for Xmas lunch all I had time for was a very very quick spin. Lee told me he had backed off the boost control to 1.7 bar just for testing purposes so I wasnt expecting it to make massive numbers, but a quick 3rd gear pull to 7K gave me the following on the liquid gauge










Apparently it makes peak power at 7.5K so I probably could have got that number even higher, esp in 4th.

Anyway, BiG XMAS thanks to Lee at "not so" Bent-rod motorsport. And to Wak for ably assisting him in the XMas wind up,
You are both a pair of tw*ts


----------



## jamman

:lol: :lol: :lol: A happy ending   

GREAT NEWS [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: A happy ending
> 
> GREAT NEWS [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


I know matey. Even better than that, Lee told me the leakdown figures on the engine are actually 4% across the board which is bang on for a performance engine.


----------



## Stub

Great story!

I was gutted for you and them pooped back to see the happy ending!

Great thread thanks!


----------



## L33JSA

Love a good wind up me!!! Haha! Sorry mate but I just couldnt help it.....but I knew that your heightened relief on Christmas Day would be worth it  

I've not got a lot more to add to this really. Other than saying I'm really happy with the final power figures that the engine appears to be developing.

Big thanks to Wak for doing his 'thing' to assist those figures.

Just a bit more information with regards to the issue we experienced.

A brand new set of hydraulic lifters were fitted when I first rebuilt the engine. I can only guess that they were of low quality which then led to the problems we experienced when mapping.

The car had covered just shy of 800 running in miles on these lifters without issue. However when pushed hard at a 7900rpm limiter and 2.0Bar boost they clearly couldnt cope.

When the compression test was carried out at Waks on Sunday evening it was showing figures across cylinders of 156psi,190psi,112psi,160psi - very different to the 193psi across all cylinders on the Friday before we left for London. VAGCOM was showing a very high level of misfires on cylinder 3 and the car was idling very rough and sounding particularly Subaru like. There was also a very small number of misfires showing on cylinder 1 and 4 which I wasnt particularly happy with.

I did a leakdown test which showed promising at 4% across all cylinders which discounted rings and valves not sealing properly

With the new lifters installed the compression has returned nicely to 175psi,190psi,185psi,180psi across the cylinders. This shows that the faulty lifters were affecting all the cylinders that had lower compression figures. I can only think that the lifters werent holding the oil properly inside them thus not opening the valves properly.

Cylinder 3 that had been most affected had also experienced some exhaust camshaft wear due to the lifters not doing their job properly so I replaced that with a spare I had.

Only got a couple of pictures from Christmas Eve when I replaced the lifters & cam and did an oil change.


















Roll on my engine rebuild now


----------



## Duggy

I love it when a plan (wind up) come together...

Best Christmas present of all :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Nice story and I will have to give WAK a wide birth now he has turned out to be a rotter.

I will give you a chance to get used to her Matt and we should get together in a few weeks when I get Janice back and we hook up.
Steve


----------



## Wak

Matt, be careful Lee's expertise comes from his bakery training! he's using strawberry sauce to put your engine together!
Looks Tasty though!



L33JSA said:


> Roll on my engine rebuild now


Me a rotter! :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

Tuners can be cruel when the normal Joe doesn't understand the smoke and mirrors stuff.
Steve


----------



## ian222

Nice trick, glad its back for ya.


----------



## Mondo

Good stuff, Matt. And I thought _I_ was gutted leaving Wak's that weekend with my intended work undone.  Glad it got sorted and you're sitting on a mountain of horses. :twisted:

Well done.


----------



## E3 YOB

haha nice to hear  I only texted Matt a couple of days ago and he didn't sound too upbeat so great to hear it is fixed and no serious damage occurred. Very glad it was not a spark plug end in the cylinder.

The ups and downs of TT ownership [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Andy Conroy

NIce one guys...! I'm so glad its all worked out...Would love a passenger ride in it sometime  Bet it spools like a mofo


----------



## Matt B

Thanks for all the nice comments folks. 
Half of the fun of doing this has been the cameraderie and banter with Lee. The taking of pics along the way to come back and update on the thread has also seemed to make the whole thing really credible and worthwhile. 
There have obviously been quite a few BT builds before this one so we havent broken any new ground in any revolutionary sense - however this is probably the first one thats been done without an established tuning house and if I am honest to a very reasonable budget. Also if you look at the spec of the car, they have been our choices and not ones that others have pointed us to.

I would just like to say that Lee is a top bloke and a skilled mechanic. I would certainly recommend Bent Rod motorsport if anyone is thinking about doing something similar.
I would also fall into line with all those who have come before me and recommend Wak. I am not sure what he made of the two lads from nr Liverpool who descended on his house on the Saturday, however I think he warmed to us over the weekend.

Its been emotional lol


----------



## Matt B

Andy Conroy said:


> NIce one guys...! I'm so glad its all worked out...Would love a passenger ride in it sometime  Bet it spools like a mofo


I am sure that could be arranged


----------



## TT SMITHY

Matt B said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments folks.
> Half of the fun of doing this has been the cameraderie and banter with Lee. The taking of pics along the way to come back and update on the thread has also seemed to make the whole thing really credible and worthwhile.
> There have obviously been quite a few BT builds before this one so we havent broken any new ground in any revolutionary sense - however this is probably the first one thats been done without an established tuning house and if I am honest to a very reasonable budget. Also if you look at the spec of the car, they have been our choices and not ones that others have pointed us to.
> 
> I would just like to say that Lee is a top bloke and a skilled mechanic. I would certainly recommend Bent Rod motorsport if anyone is thinking about doing something similar.
> I would also fall into line with all those who have come before me and recommend Wak. I am not sure what he made of the two lads from nr Liverpool who descended on his house on the Saturday, however I think he warmed to us over the weekend.
> 
> Its been emotional lol


Up with Bent Rod Motorsport ! [smiley=dude.gif] hopefully i,ll find out tomorrow about a fsi crank
for my stroker engine hopefully get the main man to do the business on it


----------



## L33JSA

Matt B said:


> I would just like to say that Lee is a top bloke and a skilled mechanic. I would certainly recommend Bent Rod motorsport if anyone is thinking about doing something similar.


Aaaaw shucks!!   



Matt B said:


> Its been emotional lol


Aint that the understatement of the year.........I think I need to stop getting so emotionally involved with the cars I work on hahaha


----------



## richyboy

Glad to hear the TT is in good health now. Great figures too well done to you both


----------



## Charlesuk

this is brilliant, and the car must feel so god damn good now. well done to all of you


----------



## bigsyd

Great read guys, do you think that the faulty parts may have affected the mapping figures? Or was all working fine during the mapping then just unfortunaly failed later


----------



## neilc

Awesome news Matt  Really pleased it's fixed. Another visit to Wak due now then ??


----------



## Matt B

neilc said:


> Awesome news Matt  Really pleased it's fixed. Another visit to Wak due now then ??


Hey Neil. Pretty chuffed myself. I don't need to go back to wak as the car was all mapped right for running up to 2 bar. 
EBC is set for 1.7 at the moment and its still bloody quick lol


----------



## neilc

I bet it's quick Matt , look forward to seeing your beast soon


----------



## Matt B

bigsyd said:


> Great read guys, do you think that the faulty parts may have affected the mapping figures? Or was all working fine during the mapping then just unfortunaly failed later


It pretty much failed properly at the end of mapping, however as Lee pointed out to me, it could have been failing slowly during the mapping process. 
I am very happy with the figures as I am only running a 28 series turbo.


----------



## Matt B

neilc said:


> I bet it's quick Matt , look forward to seeing your beast soon


We can start planning that Scotland trip now


----------



## Matt B

TT SMITHY said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the nice comments folks.
> Half of the fun of doing this has been the cameraderie and banter with Lee. The taking of pics along the way to come back and update on the thread has also seemed to make the whole thing really credible and worthwhile.
> There have obviously been quite a few BT builds before this one so we havent broken any new ground in any revolutionary sense - however this is probably the first one thats been done without an established tuning house and if I am honest to a very reasonable budget. Also if you look at the spec of the car, they have been our choices and not ones that others have pointed us to.
> 
> I would just like to say that Lee is a top bloke and a skilled mechanic. I would certainly recommend Bent Rod motorsport if anyone is thinking about doing something similar.
> I would also fall into line with all those who have come before me and recommend Wak. I am not sure what he made of the two lads from nr Liverpool who descended on his house on the Saturday, however I think he warmed to us over the weekend.
> 
> Its been emotional lol
> 
> 
> 
> Up with Bent Rod Motorsport ! [smiley=dude.gif] hopefully i,ll find out tomorrow about a fsi crank
> for my stroker engine hopefully get the main man to do the business on it
Click to expand...

Nice one mate, you won't be disappointed


----------



## neilc

Matt B said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it's quick Matt , look forward to seeing your beast soon
> 
> 
> 
> We can start planning that Scotland trip now
Click to expand...

Sounds great Matt , just need to clearance fron air traffic control ( My Wife :lol: )


----------



## Wak

I'm expecting some logs to be sent to me when the boost gets cranked up so we'll confirm it's ok but as mentioned it was calibrated fine for higher boost.

If things are out of step then we'll need to tweak the mapping.

Be good to see the boys again!


----------



## V6RUL

True likeness, I'm impressed.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## c15 ttt

just been reading this thread.sounds like a brilliant experience.wish i knew how to go on with mechanics and modding .these modded tt cars must be absolute animals.respect.  congrats


----------



## Matt B

I am going to ignore that photo Wak posted up. Obviously we dont have moustaches lol

Not very well today so didnt fancy taking the car out to do some logs, will put that on the list for tomorrow.

In the meantime, I took a couple of quick snaps of the bits I mentioned earlier

Firstly the new fuel line set up, modified fuel rail and aeroquipped.










and the cosworth induction cone. This has a 4 inch trumpet which then goes into a 3.5inch reducer for the MAF housing (80mm internal diameter) and then finally reduced down to 3 inch. Its a bloody monster and required a little bit of tinkering to get it to fit - removal of the standard airbox mount. Its a good job I have a tiny little battery and bent rod battery tray lol


----------



## jamman

Matt it looks great please get the battery fuse cover on straight because its going to bug me.

Regards not feeling great I hope you haven't got what I have, currently sitting on my throne every 30 minutes been like it for three days now (it hurts) [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] :lol:


----------



## jamman

Before anyone quips in yes unknown I'm full of shit anyway x


----------



## Wak

jamman said:


> Before anyone quips in yes unknown I'm full of shit anyway x


Not anymore it seems! :lol:


----------



## jamman

Wak said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone quips in yes unknown I'm full of shit anyway x
> 
> 
> 
> Not anymore it seems! :lol:
Click to expand...

Correct more wind now x


----------



## Mondo

It's not just now you're full of hot air... :wink:


----------



## jamman

Ha feckedy Ha back OT now Lee/Matt sorry bros. :wink:


----------



## L33JSA

Wak......118 118 pic made me LOL you f*cker!!

James - I need to mod the Bent Rod Motorsport battery clamp to accommodate it.....its on the to do list anyway.


----------



## Wak

L33JSA said:


> Wak......118 118 pic made me LOL you f*cker!!


Maybe should have shaved one of them in Photoshop! :roll:


----------



## Matt B

James, 
Thanks for the very articulate description of your particular ailment, I think I am now mentally scarred. lmao


----------



## jamman

I can supply some (Audi)o if you want mate it's very vocal at the moment :lol:


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> I can supply some (Audi)o if you want mate it's very vocal at the moment :lol:


like a machine gun lol


----------



## Wak

Matt B said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can supply some (Audi)o if you want mate it's very vocal at the moment :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> like a machine gun lol
Click to expand...

Nah, more like he's flat shifting out of his exhaust I suspect!


----------



## Mondo

His wastegate is well & truly open.


----------



## Matt B

WTF happened to my build thread [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## L33JSA

Wak said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wak......118 118 pic made me LOL you f*cker!!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe should have shaved one of them in Photoshop! :roll:
Click to expand...

...and turned the other one slightly grey.....


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> WTF happened to my build thread [smiley=bigcry.gif]


You could look on it as an end of build little party Matt as we are all very happy things have turned out so well.

Alternatively you can report the off topic posts and I'm sure Paul (Ikon) will sort it out. 

Congrats mate anyway I'm still loving mine everytime I drive her so what yours must be like heaven knows


----------



## L33JSA

jamman said:


> You could look on it as an end of build little party Matt as we are all very happy things have turned out so well.


....its just an extension of the BRM windups and banter!!!


----------



## jamman

It was an evil windup Lee I pictured Matt crouched in corner of the room gently rocking forward and back sobbing....... :lol:


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> It was an evil windup Lee I pictured Matt crouched in corner of the room gently rocking forward and back sobbing....... :lol:


Are we back to you on your throne again lol


----------



## L33JSA

I know.....so did I to be honest.....swiftly followed by him Googling like mad to find some glimmer of hope!! Haha!


----------



## Wak

jamman said:


> It was an evil windup Lee I pictured Matt crouched in corner of the room gently rocking forward and back sobbing....... :lol:


That was Christmas Eve!


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was an evil windup Lee I pictured Matt crouched in corner of the room gently rocking forward and back sobbing....... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we back to you on your throne again lol
Click to expand...

Talking of which I'm off to meditate and out of battery so goodnight gents I wish you all dreams of Kelly Brook and baby oil. :wink:


----------



## S1OW QS

awesome build guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## big_ab

just read this from start to finish, brilliant right up thanx


----------



## Matt B

Little update on the Bent Rod motorsport build.

Since the mapping at Waks and the subsequent trailer incident/lifter failure the car has been back in my posession since Xmas day. With one thing and another I havent used it much but I managed to kill a near new rear tyre on the beemer on Sunday so thought I would take the TT on the commute.

Never happened monday as my tiny little battery had flattened so I took the BMW with the space saver wheel on the back down the motorway - never again [smiley=bigcry.gif] even if you stick to the recommended 60mph the tram lines left by wagons in the slow lane basically drive your car for you!

Anyway, tuesday night I took the car out to get the battery charged (after a jump start off next door) and went for a 50 minute cruise. During the time I did a little liquid dyno pull and realised that the bloody thing stops at 7k









Sorry about the crap blackberry camera pic.
I was doing a bit of experimenting with the AVCR to see how it comes on boost. Its currently set to limit boost a lot until 5k to prevent surging, but its probably very conservative in that region at the moment. The GT2871r builds boost so differently now with the 2L. 
If I am cruising in 4th at 35-40mph and bury the throttle it builds 0.5 bar at 3000 and over 1bar at 3500. The boost controller currently caps this to around 1.2bar until 5k when basically all hell breaks loose.

So on the way home tonight there was hardly any traffic around and I decided to floor it in 2nd gear.










As you can see from the peak figures in the boxes I actually changed up at ~7200rpm where I had achieved 1.7 bar.
And the result............


----------



## V6RUL

Nice result and I know what you mean about those tram lines.
3rd gear next time hey..
Does your EBC allow you to control boost by revs?
Steve


----------



## Matt B

V6RUL said:


> Nice result and I know what you mean about those tram lines.
> 3rd gear next time hey..
> Does your EBC allow you to control boost by revs?
> Steve


Yes, thats how its set up. THere are NE points set up through the rev range and you can adjust actuator settings at the different NE points. Its a really cool bit of kit


----------



## Matt B

And, i have run the higher gears so I know what 3rd and 4th can do. I was just amazed at how much hp i can make in 2nd.

Wak map is a million times better than Revo


----------



## V6RUL

Cool..so you can manipulate torque delivery to keep spikes to a minimum.
I would have thought that you would have had boost a little earlier than shown on the graph for the 2L but I guess flooring it in higher gears will prove that it does.
Steve


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> Wak map is a million times better than Revo


Didn't I tell you Matt money well spent 

Great figures and well worth the initial grief. 

Enjoy enjoy enjoy


----------



## Matt B

oh, the boost is there - its just capped with a very low solenoid duty (~50%) earlier in the rev range. Its all about surge control at the moment. I dont think some of my inlet pipework helps as there are some restrictions which i am getting removed.


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wak map is a million times better than Revo
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't I tell you Matt money well spent
> 
> Great figures and well worth the initial grief.
> 
> Enjoy enjoy enjoy
Click to expand...

Its actually quite scary :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

How does the surge feeling manifest..
Don't think I have experienced it.
Steve


----------



## jamman

There's Steves dumb post of the day :roll:

Google it or ask Autograph (and they will google it) :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Erm..what is surge..
Steve


----------



## Matt B

V6RUL said:


> How does the surge feeling manifest..
> Don't think I have experienced it.
> Steve


Imagine your turbo usually spools up like this (supposed to represent a sound)

ssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

with surging it goes

ssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh ch ch ch ch ch ch ch ch ch ch ch ch ch CH CH CH CH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

that makes perfect sense to me btw lol


----------



## jamman

yep that sounds right to me


----------



## V6RUL

Oh, mines alright then, it just whistles.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Awesome Matt - Really pleased for you mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Lookin' good


----------



## neilc

Awesome result Matt , really happy for you


----------



## boo:)

well worth the read

and that prank would of broken my heart ha and a few blood lines ha


----------



## badger5

liqui bhp vs dyno measured bhp.... Are you planning on getting to a dyno at some point?

what specs your turbo..? surge on a 2ltr and having to hold back until 5k seems a little odd.

what was your thought to go avr-r and not n75 and me7 mapping?


----------



## jamman

Next RR day at Powerstation will be announced soon Matt I'm working on it this coming week.

Bill you should come down and sample Gazs burgers.

But at the end of the day it's all about how she drives RR is just about pub bragging rights.


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Next RR day at Powerstation will be announced soon Matt I'm working on it this coming week.
> 
> Bill you should come down and sample Gazs burgers.
> 
> But at the end of the day it's all about how she drives RR is just about pub bragging rights.


so it is your turn to get frustrated to foot when they don't return calls or confirm anything James. you lucky lucky boy :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

Maybe its an opportunity to try somewhere else if CS is a let down.
I will probably come along but i wont be going on their dyno again as they cant strap the car down enough.
Steve


----------



## jamman

Steve the engineer said your last run was a true run with no slip etc

I'm thinking that now you have everything sorted your runs this time will be massive.

I will sort a thread out soon and we can discuss on there.

Sorry Matt back OT now bluenose.... :-*


----------



## Wak

V6RUL said:


> Maybe its an opportunity to try somewhere else if CS is a let down.
> I will probably come along but i wont be going on their dyno again as they cant strap the car down enough.
> Steve


We could all try to cram into the car to add some weight next time!


----------



## TT SMITHY

Wak said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe its an opportunity to try somewhere else if CS is a let down.
> I will probably come along but i wont be going on their dyno again as they cant strap the car down enough.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> We could all try to cram into the car to add some weight next time!
Click to expand...

 :lol: hmm the likeness is scary lol


----------



## Matt B

badger5 said:


> liqui bhp vs dyno measured bhp.... Are you planning on getting to a dyno at some point?
> 
> what specs your turbo..? surge on a 2ltr and having to hold back until 5k seems a little odd.
> 
> what was your thought to go avr-r and not n75 and me7 mapping?


Hi Bill, 
Probably answer these in reverse order.
AVCR wasnt really a choice (in a direct sense). The car was fitted with the backdraft kit when I bought it and it had already had the N75 and N249 removed and was running on an AEM truboost boost controller. The problem was exacerbated as they had used the 5v supply from the N75 to trigger the fuel pump relay and a bad solder joint caused a load of current to be pulled in part of the wiring loom causing chaos. The coil pack harness had also badly melted, so when we replaced the coilpack harness, we tidied it all up. Reinstalling the N75 didnt really feel like a viable option so I went for a more sophisticated and controllable EBC - hence the AVCR.

Dyno run as soon as possible. Was meant to get to the North v South last yr but took longer than expexted so we ended up going in Lee's BMW. If the weather had been better recently (and I had more time) I would have gone to awesome. I am also wary of posting MAF figures but as a direct comparison, the same spec turbo with Revo mapping never went above 290 g/s on MAF values, and the butt dyno tells me the car is so much better now. This build isnt about making record breaking dyno numbers but its about making the car better than it was.

Turbo is a T25 GT2871R on a 0.86 ar housing. The surge was definitely there during the mapping but at the same time we also had failing lifters, and to be honest I havent had the weather to do a lot of 4th gear logging runs in safety since - however the AVCR allows for tweaks on the way the boost comes in.


----------



## Mondo

I like your blue hat & shades, Wak. Very 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666

Wak said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe its an opportunity to try somewhere else if CS is a let down.
> I will probably come along but i wont be going on their dyno again as they cant strap the car down enough.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> We could all try to cram into the car to add some weight next time!
Click to expand...

 :lol: Fantastic Wak... which Muppet are you? I've spotted James already... :lol: Think i will claim to be the one at the very back, to the left of the hippy muppet in the hat..

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL

TTSPORT666 said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe its an opportunity to try somewhere else if CS is a let down.
> I will probably come along but i wont be going on their dyno again as they cant strap the car down enough.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> We could all try to cram into the car to add some weight next time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: Fantastic Wak... which Muppet are you? I've spotted James already... :lol: Think i will claim to be the one at the very back, to the left of the hippy muppet in the hat..
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Thought you were the one on the right in the middle esp when the Vee word is mentioned..tan match is very good.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666

We could all try to cram into the car to add some weight next time! 







[/quote]

:lol: Fantastic Wak... which Muppet are you? I've spotted James already... :lol: Think i will claim to be the one at the very back, to the left of the hippy muppet in the hat..

Damien.[/quote]

Thought you were the one on the right in the middle esp when the Vee word is mentioned..tan match is very good.. :lol: 
Steve[/quote]

:lol: :lol:

Damien.


----------



## Matt B

You f*ckers have really lowered the tone of this build thread


----------



## J•RED

Just read from beggining to end and it was brilliant! Inspiring stuff, can't wait to see this beast run on the RR! :wink:

J


----------



## Matt B

Update from today.

Car has been bleeding oil on the driveway for a few weeks now and tbh it was long overdue sorting so I had arranged to go to Lee's last weekend but ended up just working with Lee on Tonksy's car and mine didnt get touched.
So today went round to see the Guru at Bent Rod Motorsport and we sorted out the oil leaks, mainly from around the oil filter housing where the oil pressure guage taps in and the little blank in the top of there where we used to run it from.

Then we decided to find out where my missing boost has got to as the car has really struggled to get over 1.5 bar for ages and we have been trying loads of things to sort it out, new actuator, new solenoid on the apexi, fixed the pcv and prv valves etc, but nothing has been able to bring my boost back.

We had two options left before I was thinking another GT2871r had gone to the garret gods in the sky, My AVCR boost controller or the catalytic convertor. So we decided to remove the entire exhaust from the DP and go for a quick spin. Let me tell you for anyone who thinks their exhaust is loud, there is no vehicle i have ever heard that would compete with the noise of a 2L big turbo TT running straight off the DP - it was bloody scary. 
Anyway a short run saw the car make 1.2 bar at about 3k rpm and 2.2bar at just over 5, so it was back to the lockup to see what we could do with the cat.



As you can see from the pic it was goosed. Needless to say my good friend Lee sorted the job out and on the way home I had to turn down my apexi cos it was hitting 2.09 bar in the mid 5000's and my car is mapped for 2.

Happy camper indeed, this is the best the car has run since the fateful mapping day at Wak's.    All in time for the Awesome open day as well so I can concentrate purely on cleaning and driving the car now.


----------



## jamman

Great news ugly 8) 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Result.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

Cheers gents - I am really happy with my tt again.


----------



## jamman

Oi Bluenose you got to be worried about your footy team this year.......


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Oi Bluenose you got to be worried about your footy team this year.......


Mate, you just worry about your own team, we will be just fine.

Kone gonna sign this week


----------



## L33JSA

Matt B said:


> Cheers gents - I am really happy with my tt again.


Massive win!

Still think side exit needs to happen........with 1 silencer perhaps!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ian222

Nice one, glad its sorted.


----------



## Matt B

ian222 said:


> Nice one, glad its sorted.


Cheers ian, been out tonight doing some logs, it bloody flies lol


----------



## Wak

Matt B said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one, glad its sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers ian, been out tonight doing some logs, it bloody flies lol
Click to expand...

Logs look good.


----------



## Matt B

Wak said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one, glad its sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers ian, been out tonight doing some logs, it bloody flies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Logs look good.
Click to expand...

And this is why Wak has such a great rep on here.

1. Its a great map
2. The aftercare is superb. How many other tuners would be reviewing logs for you at midnight?


----------



## Rich196

Matt B said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one, glad its sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers ian, been out tonight doing some logs, it bloody flies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Logs look good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this is why Wak has such a great rep on here.
> 
> 1. Its a great map
> 2. The aftercare is superb. How many other tuners would be reviewing logs for you at midnight?
Click to expand...

Wak only operates after midnight it's slightly concerning haha.

Awesome tuner the even will cast his eyes over the logs of the dark side. ( twin turbo straight 6 bmw power) 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matt B

Hey Rich, 
What sort of numbers is the BMW making? What are you using to do logging on it, I have a few programs for the beemer but none of them seem as intuitive as VAGCOM. I would like to see what my 330D is actually making standard before it gets mapped.


----------



## Matt B

So i decided to a bit of graphing from last nights logs, excuse the fact that I didnt hit the limiter so you will just have to imagine another 900 rpm on top of these graphs 

Estimated BHP (Mass Flow/0.8 ) and AFR (Lambda *14.7)


You can see that its still surging a little between 4 and 5K so i will further reduce the duty in this part of the rev range until it goes away.

Overall Timing and Correction Factors across the cylinders.


----------



## V6RUL

Do you need to alter something to reduce knock on 1 and 2, or is it acceptable?
I'm sure your map will be spot on after 1 or 2 more revisions.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

V6RUL said:


> Do you need to alter something to reduce knock on 1 and 2, or is it acceptable?
> I'm sure your map will be spot on after 1 or 2 more revisions.
> Steve


No mate, I think thats perfectly acceptable, the ECU can pull 12 degrees of timing but its not really recommended to be above 6. My Revo map in comparison would regularly see 8's :roll: 
Do you have any logs from yours? Would be interesting to see what yours is like in comparison


----------



## Rich196

I am using a Cobb access port to do the logging and the tune. I chose this as it flashes the ecu not a piggy back. Maps are generic to a degree but have been extensively tested, and updates are always coming through, you can then send your logs to a cobb tuner for them to alter files over the net or go and see them. Or you can down load the program and alter it yourself.

I have 135i running about 300 of each standard. I logged it before map, checked it was running okay, and checked fault codes. I found non.

I then installed the stage 1 plus fmic , Wagner fmic on mine as it's restrictive on my car. I chose the aggressive map which has to be run on high octane moves the limiter, and push it to the max. Took 15 mins to flash the car 1st time. Logged it and all looked good. Timing corrections all in tolerance and it got even better after a few miles to let the ecu adapt. Not sure that the vag calculations work on the bm. But it looked to be producing 435 bhp and 575 ft lb on the logs.

Put it on a rolling road and no one was more surprised than me when it made 415 bhp and 530 ftlb on the fly (fun at the rear wheels ) Intake temps we a bit high to, due to hot day and heat soak. But it logged fine on the rolling road too.

For a very simple mapping device off the shelf I was a bit worried about the quality of the maps. It's a fairly expensive device but gets good reviews. Logs prove it's good and you can just upload a new map when you bolt on a new mod.

Have a look into it.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matt B

Holy shit - more than 100 bhp from a map. That is pretty impressive


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need to alter something to reduce knock on 1 and 2, or is it acceptable?
> I'm sure your map will be spot on after 1 or 2 more revisions.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> No mate, I think thats perfectly acceptable, the ECU can pull 12 degrees of timing but its not really recommended to be above 6. My Revo map in comparison would regularly see 8's :roll:
> Do you have any logs from yours? Would be interesting to see what yours is like in comparison
Click to expand...

I don't have any logging info, Autograph and Unitronic have that data, however I will be on the RR at Awesome soon for some full data runs, so I should be able to come up with something.
I will let you know when.
Steve


----------



## Rich196

Matt B said:


> Holy shit - more than 100 bhp from a map. That is pretty impressive


Map and fmic, it's very restrictive as I say, have changed to bmw performance exhaust to, doubt that did much tho. It's a very under tuned engine. Oh and I the turbos replace under warranty about 5 miles ago. Before that the car was never mapped.

That's torque a diesel would be proud of!! No replacement for displacement and a pair of blowers 

Next step is a secondary cat delete and tweak the map, see how close we can get to 450 bhp

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matt B

Rich196 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit - more than 100 bhp from a map. That is pretty impressive
> 
> 
> 
> Map and fmic, it's very restrictive as I say, have changed to bmw performance exhaust to, doubt that did much tho. It's a very under tuned engine. Oh and I the turbos replace under warranty about 5 miles ago. Before that the car was never mapped.
> 
> That's torque a diesel would be proud of!! No replacement for displacement and a pair of blowers
> 
> Next step is a secondary cat delete and tweak the map, see how close we can get to 450 bhp
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

Lol dont get cocky now, the difference is I can put my power down if there is rain lol


----------



## Matt B

V6RUL said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need to alter something to reduce knock on 1 and 2, or is it acceptable?
> I'm sure your map will be spot on after 1 or 2 more revisions.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> No mate, I think thats perfectly acceptable, the ECU can pull 12 degrees of timing but its not really recommended to be above 6. My Revo map in comparison would regularly see 8's :roll:
> Do you have any logs from yours? Would be interesting to see what yours is like in comparison
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have any logging info, Autograph and Unitronic have that data, however I will be on the RR at Awesome soon for some full data runs, so I should be able to come up with something.
> I will let you know when.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Steve 
I am getting my car on a dyno soon as I want some proper figures, however Lee has recommended some place in Widnes that he has run his Beemer on.


----------



## V6RUL

Cobb are the dogs for Beamer and GTRs

I have to be selective where I run mine due to DSG, so need a 4wd dyno that can strap her down..tight
Steve


----------



## Rich196

Matt B said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit - more than 100 bhp from a map. That is pretty impressive
> 
> 
> 
> Map and fmic, it's very restrictive as I say, have changed to bmw performance exhaust to, doubt that did much tho. It's a very under tuned engine. Oh and I the turbos replace under warranty about 5 miles ago. Before that the car was never mapped.
> 
> That's torque a diesel would be proud of!! No replacement for displacement and a pair of blowers
> 
> Next step is a secondary cat delete and tweak the map, see how close we can get to 450 bhp
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol dont get cocky now, the difference is I can put my power down if there is rain lol
Click to expand...

Difference I will be having amazing fun thinking I am ken block until j find a tree backwards, and anyway who's says oh look it's raining lets go for a spirited drive. No be because I own a bmw lol

Seriously a bmw chassis is much more alive and more communicative than my old TT.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## V6RUL

You mean twitchy as its on the limit of adhesion.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

Rich196 said:


> Difference I will be having amazing fun thinking I am ken block until j find a tree backwards, and anyway who's says oh look it's raining lets go for a spirited drive. No be because I own a bmw lol
> 
> Seriously a bmw chassis is much more alive and more communicative than my old TT.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


Have you put a diff in it yet? Lee's beemer is so much fun (plus the fact he really can drive) and I think he said the diff transformed the car.
My beemer is stock, and as a commuting vehicle thats perfect 

for now


----------



## Matt B

V6RUL said:


> Cobb are the dogs for Beamer and GTRs
> 
> I have to be selective where I run mine due to DSG, so need a 4wd dyno that can strap her down..tight
> Steve


Well let me know when you are going to awesome, might be interesting to tag along.


----------



## Rich196

Matt B said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Difference I will be having amazing fun thinking I am ken block until j find a tree backwards, and anyway who's says oh look it's raining lets go for a spirited drive. No be because I own a bmw lol
> 
> Seriously a bmw chassis is much more alive and more communicative than my old TT.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Have you put a diff in it yet? Lee's beemer is so much fun (plus the fact he really can drive) and I think he said the diff transformed the car.
> My beemer is stock, and as a commuting vehicle thats perfect
> 
> for now
Click to expand...

No diff, lsd a weld in job for mine not bolt in. I don't know what bmw was thinking. It's a £1800 job. It does have an e diff which works by using the brakes to more the torque around. Works pretty well. Would love a lsd tho!!



V6RUL said:


> You mean twitchy as its on the limit of adhesion.
> Steve


I mean that is not based on a golf and oversteer is a lot better than understeer!! And my definition of better is more fun 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garth

Matt B said:


> My beemer is stock, and as a commuting vehicle thats perfect
> 
> for now


No, remap it and you can get more mpg. Think of it as an investment ;-) 
Come up to Leeds on the 26th and you can get a nice discount too :-D


----------



## Matt B

Garth said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> My beemer is stock, and as a commuting vehicle thats perfect
> 
> for now
> 
> 
> 
> No, remap it and you can get more mpg. Think of it as an investment ;-)
> Come up to Leeds on the 26th and you can get a nice discount too :-D
Click to expand...

Mmmm, the 26th is a Friday and Leeds is a lot closer than lincolnshire


----------



## Rich196

Matt B said:


> Garth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> My beemer is stock, and as a commuting vehicle thats perfect
> 
> for now
> 
> 
> 
> No, remap it and you can get more mpg. Think of it as an investment ;-)
> Come up to Leeds on the 26th and you can get a nice discount too :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mmmm, the 26th is a Friday and Leeds is a lot closer than lincolnshire
Click to expand...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2

Slipperly slope I would check out the Cobb it really is great!! And you can sell it on when done


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> Garth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> My beemer is stock, and as a commuting vehicle thats perfect
> 
> for now
> 
> 
> 
> No, remap it and you can get more mpg. Think of it as an investment ;-)
> Come up to Leeds on the 26th and you can get a nice discount too :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mmmm, the 26th is a Friday and Leeds is a lot closer than lincolnshire
Click to expand...

And bad news for M62 traffic on a Friday..
Steve


----------



## Matt B

Rich196 said:


> Slipperly slope I would check out the Cobb it really is great!! And you can sell it on when done


Already did, and it seems to only be available for petrol engines


----------



## Rich196

Matt B said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slipperly slope I would check out the Cobb it really is great!! And you can sell it on when done
> 
> 
> 
> Already did, and it seems to only be available for petrol engines
Click to expand...

Ah okay punishment for have devil fuel mate. Hey ho that's why you don't enjoy .my average 21mpg haha. Yes I have a heavy right foot and yes I do need a pair of rear tyres if you know of any going 255/35/18 eagle f1 preferred hahaha

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L33JSA

Rich196 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you put a diff in it yet? Lee's beemer is so much fun (plus the fact he really can drive) and I think he said the diff transformed the car.
> 
> 
> 
> No diff, lsd a weld in job for mine not bolt in. I don't know what bmw was thinking. It's a £1800 job. It does have an e diff which works by using the brakes to more the torque around. Works pretty well. Would love a lsd tho!!
Click to expand...

Diff for the MASSIVE SIDEWAYS GRIN FACTOR WIN!!

Eats tyres a bit quicker but it's not an issue when you've got a local tyre place that deal in premium part worn tyres - Pirelli PZero 255/30/19 - 8mm & 6.5mm - £180 fitted!!

Rich - http://www.birdsauto.com/parts/45410

Do it!!


----------



## Mondo

Matt, looks like you've hijacked your own thread! 

How's the can working out?


----------



## Rich196

L33JSA said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you put a diff in it yet? Lee's beemer is so much fun (plus the fact he really can drive) and I think he said the diff transformed the car.
> 
> 
> 
> No diff, lsd a weld in job for mine not bolt in. I don't know what bmw was thinking. It's a £1800 job. It does have an e diff which works by using the brakes to more the torque around. Works pretty well. Would love a lsd tho!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diff for the MASSIVE SIDEWAYS GRIN FACTOR WIN!!
> 
> Eats tyres a bit quicker but it's not an issue when you've got a local tyre place that deal in premium part worn tyres - Pirelli PZero 255/30/19 - 8mm & 6.5mm - £180 fitted!!
> 
> Rich - http://www.birdsauto.com/parts/45410
> 
> I know, Iv seen. Its a lot of money that im not spending this year, just is running pretty much 1M spec at the moment except the rear diff. The e diff is pretty good and I can still get a lot of drift out out of it!! Maybe a job for next year.
> 
> What BM you got? Also don't suppose you can give me the name of your tyre place can you? I need a new pair of rears like yesterday. Running semi slick at the moment.
> 
> Do it!!
Click to expand...


----------



## L33JSA

Rich196 said:


> I know, Iv seen. Its a lot of money that im not spending this year, just is running pretty much 1M spec at the moment except the rear diff. The e diff is pretty good and I can still get a lot of drift out out of it!! Maybe a job for next year.
> 
> What BM you got? Also don't suppose you can give me the name of your tyre place can you? I need a new pair of rears like yesterday. Running semi slick at the moment.


E46 330d.....284bhp/472lbft




Tyre place is called West Houghton Tyres - 01942 815955 - not sure if they will post or not.


----------



## Matt B

Mondo said:


> Matt, looks like you've hijacked your own thread!
> 
> How's the can working out?


Lol thanks for asking. Graphs on page 16 from logging monday evening.


----------



## Hark

Sorry for hijacking the thread completely but Matts seems to have already done that himself....

Lee, what has been done to the 330 to get 284bhp? Seriously looking at them as a viable daily, as well as a the 3.0 tdi A4. Also looked at 2.0T A4 and 330i but think the petrol would cripple me.


----------



## Matt B

It's ok buddy - I have a 330d myself so its all relevant


----------



## Rich196

L33JSA said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, Iv seen. Its a lot of money that im not spending this year, just is running pretty much 1M spec at the moment except the rear diff. The e diff is pretty good and I can still get a lot of drift out out of it!! Maybe a job for next year.
> 
> What BM you got? Also don't suppose you can give me the name of your tyre place can you? I need a new pair of rears like yesterday. Running semi slick at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> E46 330d.....284bhp/472lbft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyre place is called West Houghton Tyres - 01942 815955 - not sure if they will post or not.
Click to expand...

Nice numbers, surely can get a bit more torque tho. Looking good too!! Has it been to the ring?? If I had to go to devil juice, I would look at the 335d that get get some good numbers!!

I'll give the tyre place a call, cheers for that!!
Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J•RED

Rich196 said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, Iv seen. Its a lot of money that im not spending this year, just is running pretty much 1M spec at the moment except the rear diff. The e diff is pretty good and I can still get a lot of drift out out of it!! Maybe a job for next year.
> 
> What BM you got? Also don't suppose you can give me the name of your tyre place can you? I need a new pair of rears like yesterday. Running semi slick at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> E46 330d.....284bhp/472lbft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyre place is called West Houghton Tyres - 01942 815955 - not sure if they will post or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice numbers, surely can get a bit more torque tho. Looking good too!! Has it been to the ring?? If I had to go to devil juice, I would look at the 335d that get get some good numbers!!
> 
> I'll give the tyre place a call, cheers for that!!
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

I've heard good figures from the 335d  I'm tempted myself


----------



## Rich196

J•RED said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, Iv seen. Its a lot of money that im not spending this year, just is running pretty much 1M spec at the moment except the rear diff. The e diff is pretty good and I can still get a lot of drift out out of it!! Maybe a job for next year.
> 
> What BM you got? Also don't suppose you can give me the name of your tyre place can you? I need a new pair of rears like yesterday. Running semi slick at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> E46 330d.....284bhp/472lbft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyre place is called West Houghton Tyres - 01942 815955 - not sure if they will post or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice numbers, surely can get a bit more torque tho. Looking good too!! Has it been to the ring?? If I had to go to devil juice, I would look at the 335d that get get some good numbers!!
> 
> I'll give the tyre place a call, cheers for that!!
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard good figures from the 335d  I'm tempted myself
Click to expand...

Don't change to devil fuel too quick 135i and 335i still produce better numbers

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L33JSA

Hark said:


> Lee, what has been done to the 330 to get 284bhp?


Basically a map - but the standard turbo wont last very long....mine lasted 4 weeks before it started to complain. I've done intercooler and hybrid turbo but it hasnt been mapped to take advantage of these yet.



Rich196 said:


> Nice numbers, surely can get a bit more torque tho. Looking good too!! Has it been to the ring?? If I had to go to devil juice, I would look at the 335d that get get some good numbers!!


Yes there is more torque to be had.....but it will be capped to around 500lbft when it gets mapped again so the box doesnt crap itself. Should see 320-330bhp next time its mapped too. Got to replace the clutch & DMF first before I do this as it's been slipping on and off for a good few months


----------



## L33JSA

Rich196 said:


> Don't change to devil fuel too quick 135i and 335i still produce better numbers


.....except when it comes to MPG. I'm currently getting 38mpg travelling into work in rush hour stop start traffic.


----------



## Rich196

We need our own bmw thread!!! All sounds really good.

figures that can be achieved sound good but sounds like the components are not over rated enough to get much out of a turn without having to change parts.

My little 1er doesnt complain until you get to well into 500bhp and 600ftlb. So I am safe for a while yet.

Mpg I have a daily for that. I can get 32 ish not bad for a 3.0 twin turbo, but I chose to get around 20 

Bmw 3 litre diesel is the only diesel I would opt for except the new 125 twin turbo. Great engines!!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hark

1 series as a weekend car?? How on earth do you get excited when you open those garage doors?


----------



## Garth

Hark said:


> 1 series as a weekend car?? How on earth do you get excited when you open those garage doors?


:-D 
Got to agree with this. Despite how good to drive they might be, the headlights on a 1 series are the ugliest of any car... Ever! :-?


----------



## L33JSA

Well it's been a while since there have been any updates on Matt's thread. Doesn't mean things haven't been happening. We are always tinkering and improving etc.

The car had developed a very irritating vibration that sounded like the exhaust rubbing somewhere. We had it up in the air trying to narrow it down but the exhaust was clear of everything. Eventually we pinpointed it to being the flexi joint somehow rattling making the noise.

So it was removed.....and straight away the issue was apparent.



There was loose bits of very thin metal flapping around inside the flexi that must have detached due to heat.

How the old downpipe looked..


Time to get fabbing with my new TIG welder that I'm still getting to grips with...


Fully back purged welds...no 'sugaring' here...





Then we had the idea of removing the centre box from the system whilst it was all apart as it was the smallest section of the exhaust at a mix of 2.5 & 2.75"....plus we like it loud...

So we did just that...

Had to slightly oval the new 3" pipe to fit around where Pipewerx had originally made a 2-1 collector. Then this was tacked into place..



Then tacked the old 3" sleeved flange on at a slight angle to account for the kink in the system..


Then set about welding it up..



Old restrictions next to new system..





Then it would have been rude not to test it out....





Very successful day all in all.


----------



## NickG

:lol: :lol: Sounds sweeet!!

BRM going into custom exhausts now then?! Throw me a price :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Sweet..about time Matt got some BRM luv..
Steve


----------



## conlechi

Great work  lovin the sound of that 8) 8)


----------



## A8VCG

Lovely job Lee and hats off having the patience to take photos every now and again through the process&#8230;c


----------



## [email protected]

I spy my old gtx3076 turbo in the back ground  It will be missed but gone to a good home


----------



## L33JSA

[email protected] said:


> I spy my old gtx3076 turbo in the back ground  It will be missed but gone to a good home


....indeed mate. It's just sitting there pride of place on the workbench reminding me what I've got to look forward to


----------



## Matt B

Very happy with my new customised previously custom exhaust. 
Vid sounds good - was under strict instructions to hit the limiter just to get some pops n bangs at 8k


----------



## [email protected]

L33JSA said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spy my old gtx3076 turbo in the back ground  It will be missed but gone to a good home
> 
> 
> 
> ....indeed mate. It's just sitting there pride of place on the workbench reminding me what I've got to look forward to
Click to expand...

Keep me posted on the progress and when your wanting the heads doing [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> Very happy with my new customised previously custom exhaust.
> Vid sounds good - was under strict instructions to hit the limiter just to get some pops n bangs at 8k


Sounds great and looks the part.

One of the few threads that make this forum still worthwhile in my opinion.


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy with my new customised previously custom exhaust.
> Vid sounds good - was under strict instructions to hit the limiter just to get some pops n bangs at 8k
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great and looks the part.
> 
> One of the few threads that make this forum still worthwhile in my opinion.
Click to expand...

Cheers mate - very pleased with the results


----------



## L33JSA

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great and looks the part.
> 
> One of the few threads that make this forum still worthwhile in my opinion.
Click to expand...

You say the nicest things James


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy with my new customised previously custom exhaust.
> Vid sounds good - was under strict instructions to hit the limiter just to get some pops n bangs at 8k
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great and looks the part.
> 
> One of the few threads that make this forum still worthwhile in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers mate - very pleased with the results
Click to expand...

Your still a bluenose cunt :-*


----------



## nate42

Nice work!

That weld looks really good! I know at some point I have to get rid of the Milltek back box and get something that flows better. Big fan of DIY so was thinking of getting a welder also and making the catback myself. Would be nice to be able to weld alloy also to make some IC piping if needed.

What model is your TIG and what pipe material you used? Basic 304 stainless steel?


----------



## L33JSA

Thanks mate.....it still needs some work & practise to get it absolutely spot on but I'm sure I'll get there.

I've got an RTech TIG161 - http://www.r-techwelding.co.uk/welding_ ... ech_Tig161 - yes basic 304L stainless.

Cracking machine to start with and is powerful enough to weld the things you will need.

I've also got a lighter torch with a more flexible pipe that I bought separate that made all the difference.


----------



## Gazzer

nice bit of tigging there lee, no burn through quite impressed m8 wd that man


----------



## Beezaboi10

Just read through this whole thing, after seeing you post on a few things I saw your sig Matt and had to have a look. Bought out the little boy mentality in me of OOOOO lots of POWERRRRRRR! absolutely love it mate! That video with the custom exhaust sounds so naughty! Alot of respect to BRM  how many miles have you put on it now? and is it still bringing a big smile to your face


----------



## Matt B

Honestly - it's a great car to drive but I don't drive it that much. I have a BMW for the commute so it's only really a pleasure cruiser. It knows the back roads to bent rod Motorsport very well because the project just keeps evolving. Lee is a real car enthusiast and a good mate and he gets just as excited as me when we make changes to the car. 
Prob done about 4000 since the stroker build and hope to do a lot more this year


----------



## jamman

4 is a number I like a lot Matt :wink:


----------



## L33JSA

jamman said:


> 4 is a number I like a lot Matt :wink:


I prefer 6 if I'm honest


----------



## gaz0708

Hi all new to the site, Matt that"s an impressive build love what ive read so far!


----------



## Matt B

gaz0708 said:


> Hi all new to the site, Matt that"s an impressive build love what ive read so far!


Thanks very much for the comment. I have been really lazy with the thread for a while now but will be getting some more updates and have some irons in the fire for some more enhancements - staring with getting my ap racing 6 pots back on the car. Watch this space


----------



## Matt B

So, i didnt win the big power trophy at the RR Day, but to be fair the two TTs that beat the car were modded RS's so thats not too bad at all.

Edited a couple of phone vids together to show my dyno run - enjoy.






I cant remember whose little girl was at the RR day - but she gets a starring role


----------



## Lollypop86

Great video Matt 

J
xx


----------



## The Gachet

Matt B said:


> I cant remember whose little girl was at the RR day - but she gets a starring role


Fantastic video Matt and a very impressive display, certainly one of the highlights of the day and I thank you again for offering me that coil pack when things went pear shaped on my second run !lol :roll:

That was also actually my daughter so when she came running out saying that people were sitting on somebody's car bonnet while on the rollers I thought she had just eaten far too much of that chocolate Jamman was dishing out !!! 

Excellent stuff mate ! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Cracking vid, now just got to find a way to lower the EGTs slightly lol


----------



## Callum-TT

Great figures Matt.

I do think it's slightly unfair that a TTRS and a Mk1 225 can be placed in the same category.

Surely the big horsepower award should be awarded to the one with the greatest gain in bhp. Let's face it the TTRS has a 100+bhp head start on the 225.


----------



## L33JSA

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Cracking vid, now just got to find a way to lower the EGTs slightly lol


Nothing wrong with the EGTs :roll:



Callum-TT said:


> I do think it's slightly unfair that a TTRS and a Mk1 225 can be placed in the same category.
> 
> Surely the big horsepower award should be awarded to the one with the greatest gain in bhp. Let's face it the TTRS has a 100+bhp head start on the 225.


+1


----------



## jamman

Blame Neil and Nick

I didn't want to include them.

(won't next year) :wink:


----------



## jamman

Although it is all about the taking part.

Was great to see Matt's car rip it up


----------



## conlechi

Great to see the action again Matt 8)

was my car of the day by a mile


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> Blame Neil and Nick
> 
> I didn't want to include them.
> 
> (won't next year) :wink:


Cant we just have a new category for the RS?

I thought about Highest power MK1 and highest power MK2, but then that wouldn't be fair on the regular MK2's :?

Still car of the day for me though, excellent job by Matt and Lee

John


----------



## V6RUL

Its all about the day and not too much about willy waving, though it does help add a little spice.

With Lee on the case, lots of mk1s will be running well in the future and maybe he will reveal his own beast by the next event.
Steve


----------



## Paulj100

Awesome video 8) The glowing pipe was something else  Can't even imagine what it would feel like actually driving that with that much horsepower and torque. Amazing stuff. 8) 8)

Paul


----------



## Pugwash69

It certainly warmed us up, stood behind it!


----------



## Duggy

Paulj100 said:


> Awesome video 8) The glowing pipe was something else  Can't even imagine what it would feel like actually driving that with that much horsepower and torque. Amazing stuff. 8) 8)
> 
> Paul


It was absolutely awesome Paul, as Puggy said, serious heat coming out of the back when it let rip, one of the highlights of a fantastic day 8)

John


----------



## Paulj100

Duggy said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome video 8) The glowing pipe was something else  Can't even imagine what it would feel like actually driving that with that much horsepower and torque. Amazing stuff. 8) 8)
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> It was absolutely awesome Paul, as Puggy said, serious heat coming out of the back when it let rip, one of the highlights of a fantastic day 8)
> 
> John
Click to expand...

I need to get my act together and get down to one of these meets see these cool cars and there owners. Looking at the pics I see the guys/girls but have no clue to who you are :? Apart from Jess I recognise that rear 

Paul


----------



## Matt B

Thanks for all the comments guys. Very happy with the outcome of the vid- as I only watched a couple of YouTube vids on video editing with Vegas pro on Sunday afternoon so that was my first go 
Also happy with car results on rollers


----------



## nate42

Solid results, congratulations! Scan the dyno graph as it is hard to see that from the video. Looks like the peak power is quite early, any thoughts on why the power doesn't climb all the way? Head doesn't flow enough, turbo can't keep the boost up, exhaust back pressure, intake temperatures rise, protect for exhaust temperature or something else?


----------



## richyboy

Yes well done Matt, great car great results and what a sound! Glad you got the ecu all sorted out on the day you and the mrs was looking abit worried glad lee kept calm, 
Good work can't wait to see it again,


----------



## Matt B

nate42 said:


> Solid results, congratulations! Scan the dyno graph as it is hard to see that from the video. Looks like the peak power is quite early, any thoughts on why the power doesn't climb all the way? Head doesn't flow enough, turbo can't keep the boost up, exhaust back pressure, intake temperatures rise, protect for exhaust temperature or something else?


Good spot, it's the actuator. Get lots of surge between 4 and 5 k so fitted a low pressure actuator (8psi) to combat by opening early - problem is that it just can't hold more than 1.5 bar at the redline. Previous actuator (14psi) held it well but was much harder to smooth out the surge - had so much negative start duty on the avcr -24% - that it was limiting top end to 1.8.

Real answer is to get a turbo that's better matched to the current engine specs


----------



## Matt B

richyboy said:


> Yes well done Matt, great car great results and what a sound! Glad you got the ecu all sorted out on the day you and the mrs was looking abit worried glad lee kept calm,
> Good work can't wait to see it again,


I think you would be worried too


----------



## L33JSA

Matt B said:


> I think you would be worried too


Ye of little faith!! :lol: :lol:



nate42 said:


> ....any thoughts on why the power doesn't climb all the way? or something else?


We also have the issue of ECU torque intervention which is kicking in from 3.5k onwards, you can see the dips in the graphs. The timing is being pulled back by as much as 10 degrees in places. This is very annoying since when the car originally went to get mapped with Wak we specifically asked for all torque limits to be removed.

We did not spot this until Thursday evening after some high speed logging (VAGCOM wouldnt have revealed this which is what I've logged with previously).

I brought an amended file with me on Saturday that had TIV removed which was what I attempted to upload but it was this caused a couple of issues with the ECU - not quite sure why yet because the changes have worked before on another car. It maybe down to a faulty flashing cable. Need to do more testing.

Needless to say there is definitely more to come yet so watch this space.


----------



## richyboy

Matt B said:


> richyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes well done Matt, great car great results and what a sound! Glad you got the ecu all sorted out on the day you and the mrs was looking abit worried glad lee kept calm,
> Good work can't wait to see it again,
> 
> 
> 
> I think you would be worried too
Click to expand...

Yep I'd be shitting it


----------



## Shinigami

V6RUL said:


> Its all about the day and not too much about willy waving, though it does help add a little spice.
> 
> With Lee on the case, lots of mk1s will be running well in the future and maybe he will reveal his own beast by the next event.
> Steve


Lee have you finished working on Hollie's TT? [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Matt B

Not many updates recently but decided the car is a bit too powerful for my brembo gt junior brake set up.

So went up into the loft to rescue these










They have been dropped off for refurbishment - so the next time they pop up they will look a lot more blingy 

Brembo gt junior kit will be up for sale pretty soon


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Matt B said:


> Not many updates recently but decided the car is a bit too powerful for my brembo gt junior brake set up.
> 
> So went up into the loft to rescue these
> 
> 
> 
> They have been dropped off for refurbishment - so the next time they pop up they will look a lot more blingy
> 
> Brembo gt junior kit will be up for sale pretty soon


Whats the rough value for a second hand brembo gt junior kit?

What colour you going on the big boys?


----------



## Matt B

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not many updates recently but decided the car is a bit too powerful for my brembo gt junior brake set up.
> 
> So went up into the loft to rescue these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been dropped off for refurbishment - so the next time they pop up they will look a lot more blingy
> 
> Brembo gt junior kit will be up for sale pretty soon
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the rough value for a second hand brembo gt junior kit?
> 
> What colour you going on the big boys?
Click to expand...

Rough second hand value in the region of 500 quid

And the AP will be yellow - I really like my yellow black look at the moment and it's staying


----------



## Matt B

Not long now.

Very happy so far with the service from the refurbishment company - should be back with me next week


----------



## philgibQS

Matt B said:


> Not long now.
> 
> Very happy so far with the service from the refurbishment company - should be back with me next week


Nice  You going for the AP decal or keeping it plain?


----------



## Matt B

philgibQS said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not long now.
> 
> Very happy so far with the service from the refurbishment company - should be back with me next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice  You going for the AP decal or keeping it plain?
Click to expand...

Gotta be the AP racing logo - not your more common brembo or porsche lmao


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Matt B said:


> Not long now.
> 
> Very happy so far with the service from the refurbishment company - should be back with me next week


Looking good [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## tommatt90

Looking great bud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo

Matt B said:


> philgibQS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not long now.
> 
> Very happy so far with the service from the refurbishment company - should be back with me next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice  You going for the AP decal or keeping it plain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta be the AP racing logo - not your more common brembo or *porsche *lmao
Click to expand...

 [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Matt B

Finally got a bite ha ha


----------



## Mondo

Well, I couldn't let you be disappointed. 

Those APs are gorg', mate. Hope you've got deep pockets for the discs they'll rip through. :wink:

Was it discs? Or pads? :? Doesn't matter; awesome braking right there.

Nice. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Matt B

Custom bells being made with 355x32 discs and ferodo ds 2500 pads.

Ferocious stopping ftw lol


----------



## Matt B

Not saying anything - just leaving this here


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

look spot on mate!


----------



## Matt B

Last week was kind of busy so didn't do any update.

Did a bit of boring maintenance fitting a new alternator and a new air con pump and also deleted the carbon canister.

Best bit was lee made the brackets to fit my new brakes to the car in time for the show at haigh hall. 
Brakes are currently being bedded in but are feeling great already  very happy indeed.

So the final spec is

355 x 32 mm disc with custom bells made by reyland Motorsport 
Ferodo ds 2500 pads 
Ap racing 6 pots freshly refurbished by brakecaliperrefurbs 
These are seat Motorsport ap variant.

Anyway, not much space under an 18 but very happy how they look 










Massive thanks to Lee as always for his efforts and late night brake work


----------



## Callum-TT

Looking good fella 

One thing I'm looking into. Too much choice when it comes to brakes so confusing.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jamman

Looks ok I supppppppose :wink:


----------



## TT SMITHY

Matt B said:


> Massive thanks to Lee as always for his efforts and late night brake work


Look great Matt ! I hope your not taking up to much of Lees time :wink: 
He's got a engine to assemble ! Lol :roll:


----------



## basky

Monster!  very nice.


----------



## J3SHF

Matt B said:


> So, i didnt win the big power trophy at the RR Day, but to be fair the two TTs that beat the car were modded RS's so thats not too bad at all.
> 
> Edited a couple of phone vids together to show my dyno run - enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant remember whose little girl was at the RR day - but she gets a starring role


The car looks awesome and the video WOW, loving the how many people does it take to RR a car.

Seriously impressive work chap. :lol:


----------



## nate42

Those are the nicest brakes I've seen on TT. Being AP should be OK performance vice also and not just good looking :wink:


----------



## Matt B

Cheers for the comments guys. 
Had these brakes on the car previously and to be honest I forgot how good they were


----------



## neilc

Matt B said:


> Last week was kind of busy so didn't do any update.
> 
> Did a bit of boring maintenance fitting a new alternator and a new air con pump and also deleted the carbon canister.
> 
> Best bit was lee made the brackets to fit my new brakes to the car in time for the show at haigh hall.
> Brakes are currently being bedded in but are feeling great already  very happy indeed.
> 
> So the final spec is
> 
> 355 x 32 mm disc with custom bells made by reyland Motorsport
> Ferodo ds 2500 pads
> Ap racing 6 pots freshly refurbished by brakecaliperrefurbs
> These are seat Motorsport ap variant.
> 
> Anyway, not much space under an 18 but very happy how they look
> 
> 
> 
> Massive thanks to Lee as always for his efforts and late night brake work


These look awesome Matt..Not that I have been looking at upgraded BBK's at all you understand :wink:


----------



## L33JSA

Few more pics that I took whilst machining the spacers and fitting the brakes.










Whilst I had the car I also changed the Haldex and the diff oil




Replaced an o-ring on the coolant sensor housing


...swapped the camcover for a nicely painted grey one..


...and we also changed a weepy turbo oil return gasket that turned out to be a bit of a nightmare job.

Matt of course took this job very seriously..


----------



## Matt B

neilc said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last week was kind of busy so didn't do any update.
> 
> Did a bit of boring maintenance fitting a new alternator and a new air con pump and also deleted the carbon canister.
> 
> Best bit was lee made the brackets to fit my new brakes to the car in time for the show at haigh hall.
> Brakes are currently being bedded in but are feeling great already  very happy indeed.
> 
> So the final spec is
> 
> 355 x 32 mm disc with custom bells made by reyland Motorsport
> Ferodo ds 2500 pads
> Ap racing 6 pots freshly refurbished by brakecaliperrefurbs
> These are seat Motorsport ap variant.
> 
> Anyway, not much space under an 18 but very happy how they look
> 
> 
> 
> Massive thanks to Lee as always for his efforts and late night brake work
> 
> 
> 
> These look awesome Matt..Not that I have been looking at upgraded BBK's at all you understand :wink:
Click to expand...

Neil - you know that I am already onto you! Modding is a disease and all you did was reset the clock ha ha


----------



## Matt B

Lee - thanks for posting that pic.

That oil return was an utter pig of a job.


----------



## caney

Matt B said:


> Lee - thanks for posting that pic.
> 
> That oil return was an utter pig of a job.


that gasket always seems to leak? And you're right it's an absolute pig of a job!


----------



## Mr_Smith

I just read the whole thread.

What can I say? Quality build and you must be loving the power! Can I ask what the power delivery is like? When does your turbo really kick in? Any more plans or is it now a case of really enjoying the car?


----------



## turbo87

The brakes and wheel combination look amazingl!! 8)


----------



## Matt B

Mr_Smith said:


> I just read the whole thread.
> 
> What can I say? Quality build and you must be loving the power! Can I ask what the power delivery is like? When does your turbo really kick in? Any more plans or is it now a case of really enjoying the car?


Hi, the power in the car is spot on, there isn't much on the road that can keep up with you when you put your foot down. The turbo kicks in too soon to be honest and the car surges between 4 and 5 k - I think my avcr boost controller has had it as it just goes straight to the highest duty despite being set up for Rpm based control. 
I am hoping to go v-band after Xmas with maybe a slight alteration to the turbo


----------



## Matt B

turbo87 said:


> The brakes and wheel combination look amazingl!! 8)


Cheers bud - I am very happy with them


----------



## jamman

Fantastic car that is evened up by a butt ugly driver x x


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Fantastic car that is evened up by a butt ugly driver x x


Love you too darling x


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic car that is evened up by a butt ugly driver x x
> 
> 
> 
> Love you too darling x
Click to expand...

Always and forever x

Got my prayer matt out :wink:


----------



## Mondo

God, another love-in. :roll:


----------



## Matt B

Bought a little something to complement my beast this weekend 

A little mate


----------



## jamman

I won't guess because "I WOULD WIN" :wink:


----------



## Matt B

That's cos u know lol.

Anyway here's the mate


----------



## richyboy

Nice Matt bet it's awesome when does the modding begin


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Very jealous, that's the only mk2 I would ever consider! What a colour as well!


----------



## Matt B

No modding mate - only thing happening will be a serious wheel refurb


----------



## The Gachet

A lovely partnership right there ! 8)


----------



## tommatt90

Epic! Very very nice car


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Matt B said:


> No modding mate - only thing happening will be a serious wheel refurb


Not even a cheeky remap?


----------



## conlechi

Nice addition to the fleet a Matt 8)


----------



## Mondo

Matt B said:


> No modding...











:wink:


----------



## Geminian

I know its an old post now but just wanted to say I thoroughly enjoyed it.
Thankyou


----------



## jamman

Geminian said:


> I know its an old post now but just wanted to say I thoroughly enjoyed it.
> Thankyou


Matt and his superb car are still about mate.

Showing how builds should be done.


----------



## V6RUL

He was out on track last weekend with his mk1
Steve


----------



## Geminian

jamman said:


> Geminian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know its an old post now but just wanted to say I thoroughly enjoyed it.
> Thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> Matt and his superb car are still about mate.
> 
> Showing how builds should be done.
Click to expand...

I need to get out to some of these shows, meet you guys and see these fab machines.
I have just signed up for TTOC but cant do the payment until I get back home later..
I would have like to go to the event tomorrow but its my son's wedding weekend, do ya think he'd mind.. he could even come with me lol


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

Finally read all those pages today - nice build, would love my QS done to that spec.


----------



## Matt B

Wow - this thread hasn't been on page 1 for a while 

Going to be coming back with a vengeance as the next transformation is on the way - upgrades for track use coming soon


----------



## NickG

Better ask for the build thread to be added in the tack section then!


----------



## Matt B

NickG said:


> Better ask for the build thread to be added in the tack section then!


Ive asked. Just hoping John H can sort me out.

Matt


----------



## Ikon66

Matt B said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better ask for the build thread to be added in the tack section then!
> 
> 
> 
> Ive asked. Just hoping John H can sort me out.
> 
> Matt
Click to expand...

Put a shadow in for you


----------



## NickG

Sorted! 

This section is developing nicely!!


----------



## Matt B

Right - Big thanks to John H. He has merged a couple of threads about my car into one. This pretty much tracks where we are up to. So let the track car conversion thread commence


----------



## Matt B

So got the car back from the body shop with the rusty bits around the sills and on the boot hatch repaired.

Current situation - exhaust blowing from somewhere following track day at bedford. Needs sorting

Need to start stripping the car out for cage fitment. 
Need to install new intercooler and oil cooler.

Happy with the work done in body shop - now it's time for us to crack on


----------



## 1781cc

Subscribed, looking forward to reading this, its been mental reading it so far, nice motor mate


----------



## Matt B

No work done yet but thought I might show some of my purchases

Cage


----------



## Matt B

Harnesses


----------



## Matt B

Oil cooler


----------



## Matt B

Intercooler


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Matt B said:


> No work done yet but thought I might show some of my purchases
> 
> Cage


where did you buy dis? :wink:


----------



## 1781cc

I keep hovering over the buy button for Safety Devices cage, but its a 6 week lead time :-(

Unless you know something we don't?


----------



## Matt B

1781cc said:


> I keep hovering over the buy button for Safety Devices cage, but its a 6 week lead time :-(
> 
> Unless you know something we don't?


Would you believe I got it from Facebook !!
Some guy had bought it and changed his mind so I picked it up off him for 400 brand new


----------



## brushwood69

The first good use of facebook i've come across :lol:

Looking good now, are you planning anything more than track days?

BW


----------



## Matt B

brushwood69 said:


> The first good use of facebook i've come across :lol:
> 
> Looking good now, are you planning anything more than track days?
> 
> BW


Agree about Facebook ha ha.

To be honest I haven my thought beyond a few track days per year. Since I bought the RS it's kind of been unloved and as a 2nd car it was only really going to do maybe one journey a week. As a track car project I have all kinds of love for the car again. 
Ask me in a year  really want to go to the ring at some point but will need to make it v reliable for that


----------



## NickG

Matt B said:


> Harnesses


We're all gunnabe running black TRS's at this rate :lol:

Is that the rear only cage then or part of the 6-point?


----------



## DazWaite

Hi Matt,

Are you connecting oil cooler with a thermostatic sandwich plate adapter?

Still keeping oem cooler in situ?

I'd be tempted to fit the oil cooler where one of the smic's were to save rad flow...

Daz


----------



## 1781cc

looks like its just rear, but speaking to Corby Motorsport, you can bolt on extra bits after, as you go along.

I am not on Facebook, or any social media in fact, hmmm, if there were loads of TT specific cages floating around I might have to join, nice find mate!


----------



## Matt B

DazWaite said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> Are you connecting oil cooler with a thermostatic sandwich plate adapter?
> 
> Still keeping oem cooler in situ?
> 
> I'd be tempted to fit the oil cooler where one of the smic's were to save rad flow...
> 
> Daz


Hi Daz

Yeah good question - gonna have a much larger intercooler now and also another cooler for power steering fluid as the stuff was literally pissing out after about 6 laps. Lee is confident we can get them all in good locations. Will be using a thermostatic plate though


----------



## Matt B

1781cc said:


> looks like its just rear, but speaking to Corby Motorsport, you can bolt on extra bits after, as you go along.
> 
> I am not on Facebook, or any social media in fact, hmmm, if there were loads of TT specific cages floating around I might have to join, nice find mate!


Yep - just the rear cage - gives me some nice rigidity in the rear plus it's good for the harnesses


----------



## Matt B

NickG said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harnesses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're all gunnabe running black TRS's at this rate :lol:
> 
> Is that the rear only cage then or part of the 6-point?
Click to expand...

A pair of the super lite harnesses for 120 quid  couldn't refuse


----------



## NickG

How's this going dude?


----------



## Matt B

Finally done some work on the car today - strip out started in earnest. Managed about 4 or 5 hours on the car and got a fair bit done.


----------



## Matt B

So removed all the boot trim and hatch trim, and the rest cards.

All made a bit more complicated by the fact I have an amp in the back and a water meth system.

Amp is out now and the WMI has been refitted


----------



## 1781cc

It's quite cathartic unbuilding a car, good progress mate


----------



## Matt B

So the strip down continues - really good progress this weekend.

Carpets out - all the cabling from my amp and radio just re wired to run just the front speakers. 
Tiny weeny little PVR22 battery installed behind the passenger seat - leaving room for some extra changes under the hood. Kill switch fitted too - just needs a bit more work to tap the exciter wire and then it will work as it should. Right now it just isolates the battery and works like a 2nd immobiliser 

Very very happy with the progress - Lee as ever was totally awesome.


----------



## Matt B




----------



## Matt B




----------



## Matt B




----------



## Von Twinzig

Good work Matt. Get that bitumen out too. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

VT


----------



## Matt B

Von Twinzig said:


> Good work Matt. Get that bitumen out too. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> VT


iTs on the list of things to do VT - but it's one of those jobs I can do an hour or so at a time. 
How much bitumen have you managed to remove ?


----------



## NickG

I've removed all of those pads from the boot, kept and weighed it all... 2.5kg

My guess for the seat areas is about 4kg... It all counts though right?! :lol:


----------



## 1781cc

Coming along nicely mate, there's gonna be an army of black track TTs on the circuits soon! I think it should be passed as law that all other colours should be wrapped to match...

Nick and Basketcase take note!

What's your plans for cage/seats, etc?


----------



## NickG

.... I won't be silver for ever, after mastering welding in learning to spray! :wink:


----------



## Matt B

More goodies


----------



## Matt B




----------



## NickG

Got these waiting to go on, will be interested to see where you decide to mount you 6 points if possible?



Matt B said:


> More goodies


HAVEN'T got one of these 

Is that a complete kit you've bought?


----------



## Matt B

Hi Nick

Won't let you quote lazy mobile uploads lol. 
I think you mean

http://www.jjcraceandrally.com/rally/pl ... her-system

The plumbed in extinguisher with an internal and external cable


----------



## Matt B

Cage is in


----------



## Matt B




----------



## Von Twinzig

Well, this way you've dealt with the age old tricky question..."At what point can you wear a race suit in a tin top track car and not look a twat" 

VT


----------



## Matt B

Von Twinzig said:


> Well, this way you've dealt with the age old tricky question..."At what point can you wear a race suit in a tin top track car and not look a twat"
> 
> VT


lol - don't underestimate my ability to be twattish


----------



## NickG

Looking goooood! 

Echo those thoughts VT... I wanted neon blue race boots, not sure I can pull them off just yet :lol:


----------



## Von Twinzig

No, seriously Matt, I would prefer to wear a suit rather than jeans and a tee shirt, but unless you drive a Caterfield, the only way it feels right is if you trailer it to the track, the plumbed in fire suppression kit nicely side steps that thorny question.

VT


----------



## Von Twinzig

NickG said:


> Looking goooood!
> 
> Echo those thoughts VT... I wanted neon blue race boots, not sure I can pull them off just yet :lol:


Ahem, I have blue race boots, kart boots actually, more comfy to wear all day and walk about in 

VT


----------



## NickG

Von Twinzig said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking goooood!
> 
> Echo those thoughts VT... I wanted neon blue race boots, not sure I can pull them off just yet :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem, I have blue race boots, kart boots actually, more comfy to wear all day and walk about in
> 
> VT
Click to expand...

You are my canary, it is safe to order :lol:


----------



## Matt B

Von Twinzig said:


> No, seriously Matt, I would prefer to wear a suit rather than jeans and a tee shirt, but unless you drive a Caterfield, the only way it feels right is if you trailer it to the track, the plumbed in fire suppression kit nicely side steps that thorny question.
> 
> VT


Ahh, now I see where you were coming from. Sharing the inside of the car with a tank of methanol makes you think about fire quite a bit lol. As for the racing suit I can't see me rocking one of those any time soon.


----------



## Matt B

Von Twinzig said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking goooood!
> 
> Echo those thoughts VT... I wanted neon blue race boots, not sure I can pull them off just yet :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem, I have blue race boots, kart boots actually, more comfy to wear all day and walk about in
> 
> VT
Click to expand...

We need to see this ensemble on your build thread


----------



## Von Twinzig

Matt B said:


> Von Twinzig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking goooood!
> 
> Echo those thoughts VT... I wanted neon blue race boots, not sure I can pull them off just yet :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem, I have blue race boots, kart boots actually, more comfy to wear all day and walk about in
> 
> VT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We need to see this ensemble on your build thread
Click to expand...

No problem. I've just wickie'd "Selfie" as I'm sure it means something different nowadays.

VT


----------



## 1781cc

I think a suit, boots and gloves are all essential items for a track day, they aren't things I have yet but they are things I will be looking at. How many people do you see down at the gym lifting weights in jeans and a polar neck? the right clothing for the right pursuit IMO

Car is looking good, this is going to be a serious weapon when its done!


----------



## Matt B

1781cc said:


> I think a suit, boots and gloves are all essential items for a track day, they aren't things I have yet but they are things I will be looking at. How many people do you see down at the gym lifting weights in jeans and a polar neck? the right clothing for the right pursuit IMO
> 
> Car is looking good, this is going to be a serious weapon when its done!


It's a convincing argument - but I won't be rushing out to buy a full suit and driving shoes !!


----------



## 1781cc

Me neither, but I did add them to my xmas list, if the wife is paying attention I will be smiling!


----------



## NickG

Likewise, birthday and Xmas being close these have made it on my list...










Sweaty hands (Euww gross) did not help with the grip on my first lesson!


Von Twinzig said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking goooood!
> 
> Echo those thoughts VT... I wanted neon blue race boots, not sure I can pull them off just yet :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem, I have blue race boots, kart boots actually, more comfy to wear all day and walk about in
> 
> VT
Click to expand...

When i said neon blue, i did mean neon blue...










still, at £260 i think i'll be waiting a while for them :lol:


----------



## Von Twinzig

NickG said:


> Likewise, birthday and Xmas being close these have made it on my list...
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Sweaty hands (Euww gross) did not help with the grip on my first lesson!
> 
> 
> Von Twinzig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking goooood!
> 
> Echo those thoughts VT... I wanted neon blue race boots, not sure I can pull them off just yet :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem, I have blue race boots, kart boots actually, more comfy to wear all day and walk about in
> 
> VT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When i said neon blue, i did mean neon blue...
> 
> 
> 
> still, at £260 i think i'll be waiting a while for them :lol:
Click to expand...

Fook!

Mine are pretty humble by comparison....










Mega comfy though and can be worn as fancy trainers to motorsport events where you can pretend to be a proper driver and mingle with the high and mighty.

Glove wise think about outside seams on the fingers, much more comfy.

VT


----------



## 1781cc

Von Twinzig said:


> Ahem, I have blue race boots, kart boots actually, more comfy to wear all day and walk about in
> 
> Glove wise think about outside seams on the fingers, much more comfy.


Because comfort is the reason we are sitting in immovable bucket seats, with no sound deadening and rattly interiors while strapped so tight barely being able to breathe and sweating our ar5e off :lol:

At least my fingers and feet are comfy ha ha ha


----------



## Von Twinzig

1781cc said:


> Von Twinzig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem, I have blue race boots, kart boots actually, more comfy to wear all day and walk about in
> 
> Glove wise think about outside seams on the fingers, much more comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> Because comfort is the reason we are sitting in immovable bucket seats, with no sound deadening and rattly interiors while strapped so tight barely being able to breathe and sweating our ar5e off :lol:
> 
> At least my fingers and feet are comfy ha ha ha
Click to expand...

Every little bit helps. 

VT


----------



## Madmax199

The track prep progress looks good Matt!

As far as the methanol tank inside of the cabin, why not use something less toxic and flammable? Denatured alcohol is way less harmful to components especially aluminium, less flammable with a much higher flash point, not toxic the body like methanol (methanol as a poisonous chemical can be absorbed into the human body through your skin when handling it). The difference in results from using denatured alcohol vs methanol is so insignificant that it should be a no-brainer IMO. Here in the US, denatured alcohol is also easy to find and affordable (hardware chains like Lowes, or the Home Depot carries it in gallons in their paint aisles and paint stores have 5 gal buckets), but not sure about availability in the UK. Maybe something to consider...

What ratio of water/meth are you using?


----------



## Matt B

Madmax199 said:


> The track prep progress looks good Matt!
> 
> As far as the methanol tank inside of the cabin, why not use something less toxic and flammable? Denatured alcohol is way less harmful to components especially aluminium, less flammable with a much higher flash point, not toxic the body like methanol (methanol as a poisonous chemical can be absorbed into the human body through your skin when handling it). The difference in results from using denatured alcohol vs methanol is so insignificant that it should be a no-brainer IMO. Here in the US, denatured alcohol is also easy to find and affordable (hardware chains like Lowes, or the Home Depot carries it in gallons in their paint aisles and paint stores have 5 gal buckets), but not sure about availability in the UK. Maybe something to consider...
> 
> What ratio of water/meth are you using?


Hi max - I am using 50:50 with m1 grade methanol and deionised water. Totally aware of methanol exposure hazards (I work in the pharma industry so am fully used to all the chemical risk assessments).
Denatured alcohol - a quick Google is showing me that it's methylated spirits which is the kind of gear you clean your paint brushes with !! I will do a bit more research - thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Von Twinzig

Matt B said:


> Madmax199 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The track prep progress looks good Matt!
> 
> As far as the methanol tank inside of the cabin, why not use something less toxic and flammable? Denatured alcohol is way less harmful to components especially aluminium, less flammable with a much higher flash point, not toxic the body like methanol (methanol as a poisonous chemical can be absorbed into the human body through your skin when handling it). The difference in results from using denatured alcohol vs methanol is so insignificant that it should be a no-brainer IMO. Here in the US, denatured alcohol is also easy to find and affordable (hardware chains like Lowes, or the Home Depot carries it in gallons in their paint aisles and paint stores have 5 gal buckets), but not sure about availability in the UK. Maybe something to consider...
> 
> What ratio of water/meth are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi max - I am using 50:50 with m1 grade methanol and deionised water. Totally aware of methanol exposure hazards (I work in the pharma industry so am fully used to all the chemical risk assessments).
> Denatured alcohol - a quick Google is showing me that it's methylated spirits which is the kind of gear you clean your paint brushes with !! I will do a bit more research - thanks for the heads up.
Click to expand...

From meth to meths Matt, where will it all end? Hopefully not underneath a railway arch or a park bench! 

VT


----------



## Matt B

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Madmax199

Matt B said:


> Hi max - I am using 50:50 with m1 grade methanol and deionised water. Totally aware of methanol exposure hazards (I work in the pharma industry so am fully used to all the chemical risk assessments).
> Denatured alcohol - a quick Google is showing me that it's methylated spirits which is the kind of gear you clean your paint brushes with !! I will do a bit more research - thanks for the heads up.


Matt, denatured alcohol is a multi-constituent with Ethanol in highest concentration at 88-92%, followed by Isopropyl Alcohol at 3.5-5.6% concentration, and finally Methanol at 3-6% concentration. The cooling properties, high oxygenation, and knock resistence of Ethanol goes without saying, so you can see how it is a potent mix for water/alky injection (water injection used to be called Alky injection for that exact reason back in the days before the more corrosive Methanol became popular in the late 90's). I have used it for years with similar results to what a water/meth mix gives, as I never liked what Methanol does to metals (espacially untreated aluminium like many components in our motors). Below is 2014 MSDS for denatured alcohol, do some research and if you have availability in your area, consider giving it a try (so much better, with no performance hit):

http://www.labchem.com/tools/msds/msds/VT220.pdf


----------



## Matt B

Just a quick update. I have been collecting a multitude of parts over the last few months getting ready to reinvent the car in its latest form.

Parts accumulated to date are new coolers oil/air/power steering and thermostatic sandwich plate. 
equal length vband tubular manifold 
New seats which are going onto some TT rails - I don't think Lee likes them very much cos he keeps sending me info of other seats to buy.
And today some of the more exciting bits arrived, TFSI crank with bearings to replace my AGU crank. And a rather fetching new turbo. 
Test fit was done on a handy spare head and it all looks like it will fit quite well in the bay with very little butchery.


----------



## Madmax199

Looking great Matt!


----------



## NickG

What seats have you got Matt?

Looking like you're going to be killing the power when that's all in, sideways is the best ways!!


----------



## jamman

NickG said:


> What seats have you got Matt


I can see where Lee is coming from combining both your hobbies just isn't going to work and that's my honest opinion mate

https://www.extremerestraints.com/sex-s ... _6706.html


----------



## NickG

I'd let her seat me however she wanted! :lol:


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> 
> What seats have you got Matt
> 
> 
> 
> I can see where Lee is coming from combining both your hobbies just isn't going to work and that's my honest opinion mate
> 
> https://www.extremerestraints.com/sex-s ... _6706.html
Click to expand...

James that's wrong !!


----------



## Matt B

NickG said:


> What seats have you got Matt?
> 
> Looking like you're going to be killing the power when that's all in, sideways is the best ways!!


I've got a set of cobra seats, they are recliners but they will be ok for now. Probably won't last long lol


----------



## Matt B

Can't believe no one has said anything about the picture of the compressor wheel


----------



## Beunhaas

Matt B said:


> Can't believe no one has said anything about the picture of the compressor wheel


Its an Borg Warner EFR turbo with integrated DV right?
What size is it?


----------



## Matt B

Beunhaas said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe no one has said anything about the picture of the compressor wheel
> 
> 
> 
> Its an Borg Warner EFR turbo with integrated DV right?
> What size is it?
Click to expand...

Absolutely spot on !

I have gone for the EFR7163 on recommendation from my good friend and mechanic guru L33JSA. On paper it looks like it will do exactly what we want, great spool with a massive efficiency range and good top end. The EFR unit also has lots of good design improvements over the garret CHRA - which always required upgrading to a metal bearing cage for any sort of reliability. 
Looking forward to seeing what it can do. To be fair not seen many builds with these on vag cars that have actually been completed or documented online.


----------



## nate42

That is a proper turbo choice! What A/R you went for? Twin scroll would have complicated the manifold to some extent, is that the reason you went with single?


----------



## Beunhaas

Matt B said:


> Beunhaas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe no one has said anything about the picture of the compressor wheel
> 
> 
> 
> Its an Borg Warner EFR turbo with integrated DV right?
> What size is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely spot on !
> 
> I have gone for the EFR7163 on recommendation from my good friend and mechanic guru L33JSA. On paper it looks like it will do exactly what we want, great spool with a massive efficiency range and good top end. The EFR unit also has lots of good design improvements over the garret CHRA - which always required upgrading to a metal bearing cage for any sort of reliability.
> Looking forward to seeing what it can do. To be fair not seen many builds with these on vag cars that have actually been completed or documented online.
Click to expand...

Awsome, another EFR build. Pretty common on evos but rare in the VAG scene. Looking forward to the results! [smiley=dude.gif]

What is the power/torque aim with reliabily in mind as a track car?


----------



## Matt B

nate42 said:


> That is a proper turbo choice! What A/R you went for? Twin scroll would have complicated the manifold to some extent, is that the reason you went with single?


The main reason for changing turbos was to get v-band set up. My other set up was good in terms of power but the design of the manifold meant that it was virtually engine out to get the turbo and downpipe off. With this set up its going to be very simple to do.

They only do one choice for the vband in terms of A/R and that's 0.85 which is only slightly larger than the A/R on my current Garrett (0.82). If this spools to 1.5bar by 4000 rpm then I will be very happy indeed


----------



## Matt B

Beunhaas said:


> Awsome, another EFR build. Pretty common on evos but rare in the VAG scene. Looking forward to the results! [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> What is the power/torque aim with reliabily in mind as a track car?


I will be using an EBC for boost control so I will have multiple programs at my disposal. There will be a high boost option which will probably only really get used for mapping and RR stuff and there will be several toned down versions. 
If we get close to 500 on the maximum boost set up then I will be very happy, but really it's the delivery that I am hoping will make this a bit special


----------



## V6RUL

I've had a play on the Matchbot calc for ya based on..
500bhp requirement
2L
8000rpm
22psi
EFR7163
A/R 0.80

Hit link to access the calculator for above setup..

http://www.turbos.bwauto.com//aftermark ... sin=92044&

Seems to be waste-gating quite allot to stay within parameters.

I've looked into an EFR myself as they have a good rep and pack good features.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

12 psi by 4000 rpm - I bloody hope not


----------



## jamman

Matt,

I'm sure Autograph would be able to advise yourself and Lee......

Rolling on the floor laughing...........

Look forward to seeing the car in action Matt, I'm off to Snetterton June 2nd for a play.


----------



## V6RUL

There are a few vids on YouTube on how to use the calculator..some inputs are variable but some are constants based on specific setup.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

It's actually a really interesting tool that - I love the way it plots the points on the compressor map. 
I think the VE is probably way out too but I will endeavour to get a pen and paper and do the maths - yes that's right it's got an S on the end


----------



## nate42

Matt B said:


> The main reason for changing turbos was to get v-band set up. My other set up was good in terms of power but the design of the manifold meant that it was virtually engine out to get the turbo and downpipe off. With this set up its going to be very simple to do.
> 
> They only do one choice for the vband in terms of A/R and that's 0.85 which is only slightly larger than the A/R on my current Garrett (0.82). If this spools to 1.5bar by 4000 rpm then I will be very happy indeed


OK got it, vband is a great invention. Make sure you buy right kind vband flanges for EFR, annoyingly there are different types for the same size. I bought wrong ones first of course [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
That boost should be possible at least on the bigger gears. Since my 6758 will give 1.5bar before 4000rpm on third gear. Still stock displacement and stock head/intake  Very nice to drive and boost request varies according to gas pedal position. Current max is set to 1.65bar. Good power band is very important in my opinion, of course if drag racing is your thing then it doesn't matter that much :lol:


----------



## Matt B

nate42 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main reason for changing turbos was to get v-band set up. My other set up was good in terms of power but the design of the manifold meant that it was virtually engine out to get the turbo and downpipe off. With this set up its going to be very simple to do.
> 
> They only do one choice for the vband in terms of A/R and that's 0.85 which is only slightly larger than the A/R on my current Garrett (0.82). If this spools to 1.5bar by 4000 rpm then I will be very happy indeed
> 
> 
> 
> OK got it, vband is a great invention. Make sure you buy right kind vband flanges for EFR, annoyingly there are different types for the same size. I bought wrong ones first of course [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> That boost should be possible at least on the bigger gears. Since my 6758 will give 1.5bar before 4000rpm on third gear. Still stock displacement and stock head/intake  Very nice to drive and boost request varies according to gas pedal position. Current max is set to 1.65bar. Good power band is very important in my opinion, of course if drag racing is your thing then it doesn't matter that much :lol:
Click to expand...

Yeah Nate - I spent ages looking for a tial vband housing for the EFR supercore but then lee found this

http://www.turbozentrum.de/en/universal ... g/a-60703/

I have 2 litre bottom end and I have ferrea valves and springs so 8k redline is pretty conservative but if I have a 4000 rpm power and then we will have achieved our goal.


----------



## Matt B

Nate - are you running off n75? I heard the 6758 was a rival for the gtx2867r sounds like you're having fun with it


----------



## nate42

Matt B said:


> Nate - are you running off n75? I heard the 6758 was a rival for the gtx2867r sounds like you're having fun with it


Yes with N75, but I've ditched the ME 7.5 ECU and running aftermarket ECU. I want to fine tune the car myself and aftermarket ECU's are way easier to fiddle with for a rookie. So no MAF, MAP based fueling. Really happy with the car at the moment, lot of driving lately. Should install some new radiators, but I'm enjoying too much driving the car to take it apart again... :lol:


----------



## Matt B

Shiny



Springy


----------



## NickG

BA-DOING!!!!


----------



## Von Twinzig

Good to see this posted after the watershed. Pure porn! 8)

VT


----------



## Madmax199

Matt B said:


> Springy


Make sure you run coolant through it Matt! I killed a couple of diaphragms before I finally ran coolant through it. Haven't had an issue so far since going watercooled.


----------



## Matt B

Madmax199 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you run coolant through it Matt! I killed a couple of diaphragms before I finally ran coolant through it. Haven't had an issue so far since going watercooled.
Click to expand...

Indeed max, that's the plan. Lee is already plotting the pipes he needs to make up. Unfortunately he is midway through a gtx3076 build for another customer so the build will be limited to the bits I can do until then. Thankfully I'm ok at taking things apart ha ha


----------



## tommatt90

Snap on the wastegate! Nice bit of kit


----------



## A8VCG

Look forward to hearing how this goes with the EFR. My set up seems a bit bogged down at low revs but nothing a change down doesn't sort out. The EFR is a lovely piece of kit although think you're is slightly bigger than mines Matt! ;-) :roll:


----------



## Beunhaas

Any updates on the build?


----------



## Matt B

Quick update on this. Been at the lock up this weekend, mainly to work on another car but have done a bit of work on the TT.

So the turbo, downpipe, manifold and inlet manifold have all been removed and the head has been taken off.

I had been chasing down a bit of an exhaust leak that appeared at beford - had assumed it was the turbo to manifold bolts as they were a bit loose but on removing the turbo today the gasket only had 3 sides to it lol. That'll explain the exhaust then.

Head is going off to be ported and then we can start building it all back up. God knows how long that will take !

The old turbo is going off to Owens for a rebuild and then I will sell the kit


----------



## Matt B

So, while I was happy just to get bits off so I could get the head sent away.

Lee took it a little further for me


----------



## Matt B

Finally did a bit on the car today. Armed with the heat gun and a scraper I started on the soundproofing.
Car is sat in Lees lock up under another car on the ramps so passenger side was the easiest access, so I took the seat out and started on the passenger side seat area. Made some nice progress and was good to spend the afternoon with me ald mucker Lee while he was working on another car. 
A few more sessions like that and I'll get the whole car done


----------



## NickG

Matt B said:


> Finally did a bit on the car today. Armed with the heat gun and a scraper I started on the soundproofing.
> Car is sat in Lees lock up under another car on the ramps so passenger side was the easiest access, so I took the seat out and started on the passenger side seat area. Made some nice progress and was good to spend the afternoon with me ald mucker Lee while he was working on another car.
> A few more sessions like that and I'll get the whole car done


You chose the right time of year to do it, one of the only car jobs that's better to do in the cold!!

Crack on sir!


----------



## 1781cc

It's a horrible job, metal scouring balls helped me a lot! Then I rattle canned the inside when it was all smooth.

Pics!!!


----------



## Matt B

1781cc said:


> It's a horrible job, metal scouring balls helped me a lot! Then I rattle canned the inside when it was all smooth.
> 
> Pics!!!


Cheers, I'll be getting some of those in for the next session. Thanks


----------



## 1781cc

I take it you have Lakeland sticky stuff remover and the evostick adhesive remover?


----------



## Matt B

1781cc said:


> I take it you have Lakeland sticky stuff remover and the evostick adhesive remover?


Errrr, no. But I'm having no trouble with a 5l can of white spirits . I just need a bit more scrubbing action as I was just using a paper towel with the white spirit.


----------



## NickG

If you wanna do it without scratching, a nail brush is your friend here!!

I like the sticky stuff removed too because it doesn't evaporate, so you can leave a bit to soak in and then move into the next bit.


----------



## Von Twinzig

The new Sticky Stuff remover is now a gel so stays where you put it, it's also available in B&Q's and Halfords.

VT


----------



## Matt B

Not too bothered about scratching as the whole thing is getting sprayed up with rattle cans when I'm done.

I'll get another couple of sessions in this weekend and hope to have it boxed off soon.


----------



## TT Tom TT

Matt B said:


> Not too bothered about scratching as the whole thing is getting sprayed up with rattle cans when I'm done.
> 
> I'll get another couple of sessions in this weekend and hope to have it boxed off soon.


What weight are you at now and what weight are you aiming for Matt, is this now a complete track car or weekend track car and daily driver? If not what do you have as your daily :?:


----------



## jamman

I believe MATT runs a blue Fiat cinquecento


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> I believe MATT runs a blue Fiat cinquecento


Well it's BLUE


----------



## Matt B

TT Tom TT said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too bothered about scratching as the whole thing is getting sprayed up with rattle cans when I'm done.
> 
> I'll get another couple of sessions in this weekend and hope to have it boxed off soon.
> 
> 
> 
> What weight are you at now and what weight are you aiming for Matt, is this now a complete track car or weekend track car and daily driver? If not what do you have as your daily :?:
Click to expand...

I have no idea about the weight at the moment, it doesn't weigh a lot as it has no engine in it! But i am just going for the bare minimum weight i can get away with. The car will be a track car but i want an MOT too so i can take it on the occassional road trip or down to Cars and Coffee in liverpool.

Am lucky enough to have another TT  to be fair - not a bad daily driver.


----------



## Fisher4772

Great Thread, so how does your daily driver compare to the Mk1 in performance ...?


----------



## Matt B

Fisher4772 said:


> Great Thread, so how does your daily driver compare to the Mk1 in performance ...?


Power wise they are about the same, don't get me wrong - I love the mk1 BUT the mk2 chassis handles the power so much better and the 5 pot sounds are amazing.

The mk1 will be a great track day toy when it's finished and I am looking to see how lightweight I can make it


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> I believe MATT rtuns a blue Fiat cinquecento


 :lol:

You're such a fecker.


----------



## Matt B

Update on this build

Stroker bottom end has been rebuilt with new rods, new TFSI crank bearings, oil pump and girdle.

Head is currently with AL Developments for porting/polishing

Car is currently being stripped of everything that's not required by me and attacked with an angle grinder.


----------



## NickG

YESSSS! We like progress!! 8)


----------



## Matt B

Heads done - unfortunately while rebuilding it was found that 6 of my exhaust valves have a slight bend in them - potentially when the lifters failed during the mapping phase they have kissed the pistons at some point - didn't stop it making 430 Hp though.

So message to pro race engineering and 6 more ferrea exhaust valves are on their way up to ALD so the rebuild can continue. 
Not exactly happy but these things are sent to try us


----------



## desertstorm

Looking good.Shame about the valves being bent, Imagine how much more power it will make with all straight valves.


----------

